# status' you can't put on fb



## mayb_baby

What I want.. I can't have. What I have.. I don't need. What I seek.. I can't find. What I found.. I can't deal with. What I have dealt with.. I didn't deserve


----------



## _laura

I don't want to go back to work but Everyone will make me feel guilty.


----------



## Burchy314

I want another baby sooo bad!!! I wish I was pregnant!!!

OR

Why can't my brother get his angry immature ass of a self out of this out and out of my business and just grow the fuck up!

:)


----------



## Hotbump

I want another baby :brat: but even if in 3 years we do ttc because I have graduated university and have a stable job my family will still be against me having another baby...
so my fb status would be : cant wait ttc in 3 years from now! :)


----------



## kattsmiles

"I WISH I WERE SINGLE. YOU DRIVE ME INSANE"

Man I sound like a bitter b*tch. :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm sick and tired of all the fighting


----------



## kittycat18

I don't want to go back to College so soon after birth but I honestly don't have a choice with my parents and they would make me feel soooo guilty about it if I lived with OH as-well :nope:


----------



## 112110

I don't want to go back to school, I hate you all. :flower: 
I don't want to be with someone who parties so much. 
I want to move out but I want to take my Mommy with us :blush:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I wish I had a kitten :(


----------



## mayb_baby

fed up


----------



## Leah_xx

mine would be: I cant believe you slept with my best friend and she slept with you!!


----------



## x__amour

I don't fucking live with you anymore. Stop calling me and DEMANDING I come home to fix YOUR problems. :growlmad:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ pm me


----------



## lily123

'Why are the majority of people so ugly?! :wacko:'


----------



## Desi's_lost

leah_xx said:


> mine would be: I cant believe you slept with my best friend and she slept with you!!

what?!


----------



## kattsmiles

Leah_xx said:


> mine would be: I cant believe you slept with my best friend and she slept with you!!

WOW. :shock:

There will be hell to pay.


----------



## Leah_xx

Katt and Desi PM or fb me and I will tell you


----------



## diapermomma11

Why am I late?


----------



## Chrissy7411

Why can't I just into fucking labor? Why must I have so many signs but nothing ever happen? Why is my precious baby torturing me? :nope:

OR... Why is my MIL the most agravating, annoying human being on the planet???!!!


lily123 said:


> 'Why are the majority of people so ugly?! :wacko:'

:rofl:


----------



## MommyGrim

'Get out of my family's life you fucking whore!'

:growlmad:


----------



## divershona

the status i really want to post i can't thanks to there being someone on here that i really can't stand ... she knows who she is and why.:grr::grr:

another status would be get the fuck out of bed and do something with your pathetic life and actually make an effort to see your daughter who you're using as a pulling technique to get other girls by showing that your some kind of amazing dad :rofl: if only that were true!


----------



## samface182

divershona said:


> the status i really want to post i can't thanks to there being *someone on here that i really can't stand* ... she knows who she is and why.:grr::grr:
> 
> another status would be get the fuck out of bed and do something with your pathetic life and actually make an effort to see your daughter who you're using as a pulling technique to get other girls by showing that your some kind of amazing dad :rofl: if only that were true!

PM me :hugs:


----------



## quin

I just want to be a mum :cry:


----------



## lb

I don't want to go back to school. I don't want to study physics, engineering, or math. 

Or

Can't wait to move back in with James in August!
but I can't post that because it's not final, and I'm kind of hiding it from my parents right now :\


----------



## Burchy314

WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU AWAKE!?!?!?

Jayden only slept for 30 minutes! Doesn't she know I have A LOT to do that I can't do if she is awake and needing attention.


----------



## nicole_

i wish you loved me and aidy as much as we loved you :(


----------



## Rhio92

I don't want to go back to college, but I don't want a life on benefits either. I want a job but something decent I can make a career out of.


----------



## Rhio92

samface182 said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> the status i really want to post i can't thanks to there being *someone on here that i really can't stand* ... she knows who she is and why.:grr::grr:
> 
> another status would be get the fuck out of bed and do something with your pathetic life and actually make an effort to see your daughter who *you're using as a pulling technique to get other girls by showing that your some kind of amazing dad  if only that were true*!
> 
> PM me :hugs:Click to expand...

:gun:

Sounds just like Connor's dad! Pathetic...


----------



## _laura

My tablets have made me feel super shit for these past few weeks. I just want to cry all the time. Back to the doctors I go!


----------



## divershona

Rhio92 said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> the status i really want to post i can't thanks to there being *someone on here that i really can't stand* ... she knows who she is and why.:grr::grr:
> 
> another status would be get the fuck out of bed and do something with your pathetic life and actually make an effort to see your daughter who *you're using as a pulling technique to get other girls by showing that your some kind of amazing dad  if only that were true*!
> 
> PM me :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :gun:
> 
> Sounds just like Connor's dad! Pathetic...Click to expand...

it really is pathetic tbh with u ! and im sick of it !!!!


----------



## Desi's_lost

divershona said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> the status i really want to post i can't thanks to there being *someone on here that i really can't stand* ... she knows who she is and why.:grr::grr:
> 
> another status would be get the fuck out of bed and do something with your pathetic life and actually make an effort to see your daughter who *you're using as a pulling technique to get other girls by showing that your some kind of amazing dad  if only that were true*!
> 
> PM me :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :gun:
> 
> Sounds just like Connor's dad! Pathetic...Click to expand...
> 
> it really is pathetic tbh with u ! and im sick of it !!!!Click to expand...

On these notes mine would be: I wish Syri had a dad at all. Though i'm not interested in a dead beat one either :dohh:


----------



## divershona

FOB is a dbd so dnt worry about it Desi!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

mine would be: yes you went to see a clairvoyant and apparently we have to have flowers because OH Nana said so, but if we were living our life for others (esp. those not here) we wouldn't have flowers because my Nanna HATED flowers in doors and said they belong OUTSIDE!!! (Aimed at my almost MIL)


----------



## bbyno1

Mine would be:You think i have no idea of the games you play,but i see straight through you.


----------



## mayb_baby

Im not ready to make the changes I need to make


----------



## lily123

Lorna :hugs: i hope your okay babe xxxx


----------



## divershona

mine is: OH and i are TTC and we are really happy about it :D


----------



## Desi's_lost

Gonna go to a computer store to do some work...alone...without anyone but the other strangers that work there. My dads supportive advice, 'show some boob' ..yes i feel better now. :dohh:


----------



## tasha41

To the coke head who called me a c*nt and threw ketchup all over the windows at my work last night... just do the world a favour and overdose... ffs. 

I know that sounds awful but the guy was fine then snapped completely and grabbed his GF rough by the arm too.. but she was a nasty piece of work herself..


----------



## Thaynes

Just because you are related to me or with someone related to me doesn't mean you aren't a complete moron, so stop trying to tell me what to do.


----------



## faolan5109

Its cute that you think you can play games because when you end up dead somewhere I going to f*c!ing laugh you peice of sh*t!


----------



## MrsEngland

I wish i was pregnant with baby number 2.


----------



## LunaLauryn

I REALLY want another baby even though i had a little boy 6 weeks ago! :dohh: 

OR

Why do my OH's parents have to be such D*ckheads, and accept what they did was unforgivable :/


----------



## diapermomma11

Id also love to make a status or few about work but I cant because its illegal :/


----------



## diapermomma11

LunaLauryn said:


> I REALLY want another baby even though i had a little boy 6 weeks ago! :dohh:
> 
> OR
> 
> Why do my OH's parents have to be such D*ckheads, and accept what they did was unforgivable :/

What did they do if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Burchy314

Mine would be: I can't wait to :sex: with OH this week :)

Or

I wish me and OH could start TTC this week!


----------



## LunaLauryn

diapermomma11 said:


> LunaLauryn said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY want another baby even though i had a little boy 6 weeks ago! :dohh:
> 
> OR
> 
> Why do my OH's parents have to be such D*ckheads, and accept what they did was unforgivable :/
> 
> What did they do if you dont mind me asking?Click to expand...

My OH's mum moved to Australia when he was 11 and made him stay on his own for two weeks whilst they all went to the czech republic because he was settled at school and everything then didnt want to go. Then when she moved over there she forgot about him and it broke his heart :/ then when they got back in contact she lied about having cancer. She has also has chosen to ignore the fact we have a son now, and laughed when Daniel told her, and thought it was a joke even though he told her about another 20 times!!

OH's dad, well, thats another story. When he was 15 and me and Daniel had been toegether about 7 months, i went round to his house one night (as you do :haha: ) and Dan said can i stay at Lauryns tonight? His dad (borderline alcoholic) completely flipped chased him upstairs to where i was and asked me to leave, he was SO angry. I waited outside the door, to make sure Daniel was ok becuase i could tell his dad was about to flip. He then beat Daniel up and i ran downstairs to tell his step sister, she didnt do anything about it, and i was left to walk home on my own (2 hours where he was supposed to be giving me a life) to the bus stop to my house. I rang my mum and tried to tell her, but my phone died. She drove the way to his house, and found me half way to the bus stop, i got in the car, and then Daniel was limping after me about 5 mins behind (i dint even realise :O ) and he got in the car with us. After that he moved in with me (social services decided it was best) and we had our ups and downs in relationships. However Dans dad continued to email me abuse, and continue to claim money for Daniel that my mum should have been and really needed, even though shed told him to stop. He also reported my mum to social services and called her a drug taking hippy and that she was unfit to look after children!

Since then me and Daniel broke up, i found out i was pregnant, and he now lives with his dad again. We got back together when Caelen was born and couldnt be happier and have plans to move in together and be a family next month! Although his mum and dad have no contact with Caelen as i wont allow it. His dad is pushing to see him, but i just dont want him to loose it with Caelen like he did with Dan you know? x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I hate you, you fucking whore! I hope your house burns down, and you lose everything! It isnt mine or anyone elses fault you CANT have kids!!!
OR
I wanna TTC right now!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## LovingYou

Damn it I wish I didn't have to work. I freaking hate waking up and going to work. Can't I stay at home with Karinna every day?!?!?!


----------



## MommyGrim

'I have no problem with you hanging out with me and Greg, but when I have plans with him and you just drop by unannounced and ruin EVERYTHING, you really fucking piss me off. It's called a phone, you have one. Use it. :growlmad: '


----------



## Char.due.jan

Girls that constantly whinge about being single should be shot! Get over it and get laid! 


Haha sorry, but this one girl is getting on my tits tonight!


----------



## amygwen

No, I will not get you your coffee you fat bitch. GET YOUR FAT ASS UP AND GET YOUR OWN COFFEE. 

(I would say this but I'm friends on FB with my boss LOL, I HATE HER)


----------



## annawrigley

xforuiholdonx said:


> I hate you, you fucking whore! I hope your house burns down, and you lose everything! It isnt mine or anyone elses fault you CANT have kids!!!

Woah!..


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> xforuiholdonx said:
> 
> 
> I hate you, you fucking whore! I hope your house burns down, and you lose everything! It isnt mine or anyone elses fault you CANT have kids!!!
> 
> Woah!..Click to expand...

Yeahh i was gonna say... :wacko:


----------



## divershona

i'm 2 days late ... eeeek!

probs doesn't mean anything though as my periods are probs going to be all effed up for a while now


----------



## xforuiholdonx

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xforuiholdonx said:
> 
> 
> I hate you, you fucking whore! I hope your house burns down, and you lose everything! It isnt mine or anyone elses fault you CANT have kids!!!
> 
> Woah!..Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahh i was gonna say... :wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry long day. About my dads ex wife that loves throwing my mmc in my face due to the fact that she cant get pregnant. :cry:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Fuck you. Fuck your ex girl friend. And fuck any excuse your going to give me for this total bullshit. Thanks for completely humiliating me and ripping my heart out. I hate you.


----------



## flower94

I wish I was pregnant right now


----------



## lily123

Just to make a change to these threads...

I AM SO GLAD I AM NOT PREGNANT/TTC RIGHT NOW! The thought of another baby at the moment puts the fear of god into me! OH needs to buy the oven before he puts his buns in...


----------



## x__amour

Hate people who posts the same status over and over and over.


----------



## smatheson

How did we become so broken :nope:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Um no, if you start trying to pick computers from my transfer stations, friend or not, i will beat you.


----------



## emmylou92

another test another BFN....never mind maby this month :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

You lecture me about money and spending wisely then waste money on paint for a room that was painted only a few years ago on a 10 year olds whim...cool.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Wants another baby so badly :cry:. This time of year always brings up the pain of my angel. Feel like I have a void that needs to be filled. But still taking my birth control, which I also hate!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I can't stand it when people who barely know me try & find out every single little detail about my life & my daughter. Mind your own fucking business, you never even talked to me in high school. Now that I have a baby all of a sudden I matter. Nosy bitches.


----------



## _laura

I eat healthy, I exercise, I do everything I'm supposed to do but the weight doesn't shift :cry: I was even ill for a week and didn't lose any weight!


----------



## x__amour

AirForceWife7 said:


> I can't stand it when people who barely know me try & find out every single little detail about my life & my daughter. Mind your own fucking business, you never even talked to me in high school. Now that I have a baby all of a sudden I matter. Nosy bitches.

Same. :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I love it when I'm right! :smug:


----------



## mayb_baby

I am amazing


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> I am amazing

Deffo needs to be on fb


----------



## pansylove

my status: WE HAVE BEEN BROKEN UP FOR A MATTER OF DAYS, WE HAVE A 7 MONTH OLD DAUGHTER TOGETHER AND YOU'VE SAID THIS IS A 'BREAK' FOR US TO FIX THINGS... AND YES. I WENT ON YOUR FACEBOOK WHILE YOU WERE IN THE SHOWER. AND YES, I READ YOU WERE CALLING THAT IDIOT GIRL WHO LOOKS LIKE A CLOWN BEAUTIFUL. YOU'RE AN ARSE AND I STRONGLY DISLIKE YOU RIGHT NOW BUT I STILL LOVE YOU.


----------



## lily123

mayb_baby said:


> I am amazing

You're irish.
E!!!!


----------



## Mizzy

seriously sam do you have to ruin my 21st just cause your petty and immature....


----------



## x__amour

Aymie... :nope: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BlondieBride

just because you put YOUR kids in day care when they were 6 months old doesnt mean everyone else has to! Some of us want to be a stay at home mum!


----------



## samface182

aymie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Seriously we are over,you have a child! Grow the fuck up and stop calling me!!!! Think yourself lucky i don't own a gun!


----------



## MrsEngland

Has lost 3.5 stone since january and i still feel huge!


----------



## 112110

Your whole family makes me sick. :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

WHY DOES SHE NEVER SLEEP FOR ME, ONLY FOR YOU :( 

Seriously OH can put Ava down at 7pm, she will go straight down, it takes me until at least 8pm to get her to sleep! Including multiple trips upstais because she chucks all her dummies on the floor. Ugh.


----------



## mayb_baby

Doo dooo dooo


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> Doo dooo dooo

You could have put that status on FB Lorna seriously.
TAKE THIS THREAD SERIOUSLY OR TAKE IT ELSEWHERE. LIKE, IDK FACEBOOK. I REALISE ITS YOUR THREAD BUT YOU ARE BEING VERY SILLY AND IMATUE AND MY REPORT BUTTON WILL BE GETTING AWFUL HOT IF YOU DON'T CEASE THIS MADNESS.


----------



## tasha41

Think I possibly got the most negative BFN possible this week. The result I wanted, but in a way I kind of wish it was positive..


----------



## annawrigley

Well I gave you a chance but you can't even manage £20 for the first time in 16 months so CSA it is. Twat.


----------



## _laura

I had a nightmare about some people on here :haha:


----------



## divershona

i had a dream i was pregnant with twins ... omg i wish!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

^^ I think i'd die of a heart attack if I was pregnant with twins lol!!!


----------



## lily123

^^Me too!


----------



## x__amour

I had a dream I was pregnant with twins too! :wacko:


----------



## Mizzy

its not you i want to be with anymore....


----------



## AriannasMama

I am tired of hearing about you getting married, which no one thinks is going to happen btw. You only work part time and your fiance has no job, you don't know how to run a home and neither does he. I am beyond pissed that you've decided my boyfriend can't come because you don't like him for things that have happened between me and him, you should already know that means I and Arianna will not be at your wedding.


:growlmad:


----------



## Burchy314

I don't think I want to be with you. I love you, but I am not happy with you. I just wish you cared more and saw how bad I am hurting.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I want another baby! even though LO isn't even 2 months old!!! I want moreeee!!! 

I actually hate all of you people who i thought were my friends, thank you for proving to me you werent.. A text or a phonecall would have been enough to show you cared but i didnt get that from any of you the whole way through my pregnancy and even once lyla was born. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr cant wait until its you that feels like this!!!


----------



## unconditional

think i'm going to take my birthday off facebook and see how many of my friends/family actually legitly remember my birthday.. :haha:
i can already see a fail already lol


----------



## x__amour

unconditional said:


> think i'm going to take my birthday off facebook and see how many of my friends/family actually legitly remember my birthday.. :haha:
> i can already see a fail already lol

Yeah, people generally forget, ha.
I had a friend on Facebook who would change his birthday to be every day and a few people didn't catch on and kept writing on this wall. 
It was funny at first but then it just got annoying 4 months later.


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> think i'm going to take my birthday off facebook and see how many of my friends/family actually legitly remember my birthday.. :haha:
> i can already see a fail already lol
> 
> Yeah, people generally forget, ha.
> I had a friend on Facebook who would change his birthday to be every day and a few people didn't catch on and kept writing on this wall.
> It was funny at first but then it just got annoying 4 months later.Click to expand...

Haha thats funny! How can people not catch onto that?


----------



## ShelbyLee

I hate my job! I hate everyone at my job! And i am going to quit.

edit: it was suopposed to be in all caps, but for some reason when i posted it changed..:dohh:


----------



## Hotbump

I dont know why you even planned to get pregnant when you cant even take care of yourself and are lazy!!! YOu even once told me that if you didnt want to do anything that your mom would say it was okay that you didnt have to do anything...also stop saying that you might lose your baby when your not high risk (when they are people who actually are high risk and can actually loose their baby) because if you are high risk here in dallas you can not go to clinic appointments you have to go to a hospital...you get mad for every single little thing that doesnt go your way hope you never have to find out that your husband has another child with his ex sil!!!!


----------



## unconditional

x__amour said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> think i'm going to take my birthday off facebook and see how many of my friends/family actually legitly remember my birthday.. :haha:
> i can already see a fail already lol
> 
> Yeah, people generally forget, ha.
> I had a friend on Facebook who would change his birthday to be every day and a few people didn't catch on and kept writing on this wall.
> It was funny at first but then it just got annoying 4 months later.Click to expand...

but i would think that my close friends and family would remember? lol
:shrug: we'll see, maybe i shouldnt.. probably will make me sad if they forget :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

* I love sex in the shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(supposed to be in capitals :/ )


----------



## 112110

You're a dirty whore, you're supposed to be my "bestfriend" hop off my boyfriend's dick. Fucking trashy bitch. :flow:


----------



## Burchy314

112110 said:


> You're a dirty whore, you're supposed to be my "bestfriend" hop off my boyfriend's dick. Fucking trashy bitch. :flow:

You ok hun? :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> You're a dirty whore, you're supposed to be my "bestfriend" hop off my boyfriend's dick. Fucking trashy bitch. :flow:
> 
> You ok hun? :hugs:Click to expand...

WSS :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Once and for all. Just FUCK OFF


----------



## 112110

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> You're a dirty whore, you're supposed to be my "bestfriend" hop off my boyfriend's dick. Fucking trashy bitch. :flow:
> 
> You ok hun? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> WSS :hugs:Click to expand...

Sigh story/rant time, I do a lot of this :blush:
I've like OH for 3 years and she knows that then she randomly started liking him this year then he asked me to prom and we started dating. But she continues to flirt with him, and asking him to come to her house texting him all the time. I know she likes him. She's a whore so I wouldn't be surprised if she tried something with him. She said she would when he was with his ex "I don't care if he has a girlfriend and no I don't care she's my friend he's sexy and I want to have sex with him"
:finger::trouble::growlmad:


----------



## emmylou92

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> You're a dirty whore, you're supposed to be my "bestfriend" hop off my boyfriend's dick. Fucking trashy bitch. :flow:
> 
> You ok hun? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> WSS :hugs:Click to expand...

big hugs:hugs::flower:

hollie said she will mess her up for you, with her fists of fury.

x
 



Attached Files:







P6250074.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont think shes worth being friends with..tbh


----------



## Char.due.jan

Maybe your baby was prem because you smoked weed and cigarettes all through your pregnancy you horrible trashy bitch! 

Urgh!

And Hollie your LO is adorable


----------



## 112110

emmylou92 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> You're a dirty whore, you're supposed to be my "bestfriend" hop off my boyfriend's dick. Fucking trashy bitch. :flow:
> 
> You ok hun? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> WSS :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> big hugs:hugs::flower:
> 
> hollie said she will mess her up for you, with her fists of fury.
> 
> xClick to expand...

d'awh, thanks girls :hugs:
that's a super cute picture :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

We just wanted to make you smile :) x


----------



## 112110

Well, it worked :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

Status: I love you, you bigg ahole. But I really hate when you put me down as a mom and tell me I cant do this with my daughter and think its cool to try and make it seem like you have more authority then me. Im not a piece of garbage that you can throw away! IM YOUR DAUGHTERS MOTHER!! Get use to seeing me bc you will be seeing me for a longggggg timeee


----------



## lily123

I would literally do anything to have a bottle of white wine and a cigarette right now :growlmad:


----------



## rjb

'if you think you can do better than me then try to. but don't come crawling back.'

'i'm tired of youtelling me how lucky i am to have you when you hit on other girls, ON MY FUCKING BIRTHDAY, and lie to me non-stop. just. fuck you.'


----------



## Desi's_lost

You're going to end up blowing 3-5 grand on a car that will die in a year instead of spending 12 on a new one.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yeah my tits have just leaked all over my top and I'm having to make make-shift breast pads out of always because I've run out! Great!


----------



## Burchy314

"I want to break up with you, but I don't know how"


----------



## rjb

Burchy314 said:


> "I want to break up with you, but I don't know how"

and me :nope:


----------



## Leah_xx

Status: You slept with my FOB and had the nerve to lie to my face at grad practice and graduation and then commented on my status, you were my best friend!!


----------



## _laura

I'm back at square one, and if I don't tell someone I'm going to end up even further down the hill.


----------



## wishuwerehere

It's nice that you haven't seen your daughter for a month and you can't even be bothered to ask how she is when I get in touch to find out where the hell you are...


----------



## lily123

Wow. We're all a bunch of whiners :rofl:


----------



## wishuwerehere

lily123 said:


> Wow. We're all a bunch of whiners :rofl:

We are. Maybe we should have some :wine: instead

(I was really proud of that pun, but I haven't even posted this and I can tell it's bad)


----------



## cammy

kind of disturbed that my OH seems more interested in one of his distant friend's pregnancy then he did with mine :S


----------



## lily123

:haha: definitely could do with some wine! Although it's 11:25 AM :lol:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yes, it is civilised to wait till midday...:haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Lucky UK ladies, even if I wasnt breast feeding I'm not allowed to drink for another 2 years. :cry:


----------



## 112110

No Grandma just because I'm a Mom now does NOT mean I can't wear tank tops, shorts, bikinis and shirts with big pictures/saying on them. I don't need to wear jeans in the middle of summer I don't need to wear a one piece bathing suit. JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY YOU PISS ME THE FUCK OFF. :flow:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> I would literally do anything to have a bottle of white wine and a cigarette right now :growlmad:

Get yo sweet ass round here then! ;) I got suppliessssss ;)


----------



## Rhio92

I wish FOB would take his stupid ugly arse off the edge of the planet.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Desi's_lost said:


> Lucky UK ladies, even if I wasnt breast feeding I'm not allowed to drink for another 2 years. :cry:

How come? That must suck! I'm enjoying a nice bottle with my mil right now lol :haha:


----------



## lily123

^^I probably should have done in hindsight. I have cigs though :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

Meh, legal age schmegal age. I'm sure like 90% of people here have drunk before 18 lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

Somehow I think the underage sex might outweigh the minor underage drinking...


----------



## smatheson

Leah_xx said:


> Status: You slept with my FOB and had the nerve to lie to my face at grad practice and graduation and then commented on my status, you were my best friend!!

so sorry hun you do not deserve that at all!:hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

oh leah im soo sorry hun :hugs: you dont deserve that!


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm finally free of my abusive FOB!


----------



## x__amour

Yay Charlotte! That's great news! :D :hugs:

I'm getting really, really fucking tired of you making your profile picture with your boyfriend when he's half ass naked. :growlmad:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks Shannon :flower: now I can finally live my life!


----------



## Desi's_lost

wishuwerehere said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Lucky UK ladies, even if I wasnt breast feeding I'm not allowed to drink for another 2 years. :cry:
> 
> How come? That must suck! I'm enjoying a nice bottle with my mil right now lol :haha:Click to expand...

Damn legal age is 21 :growlmad:

And yeah, people do totally drink before 21 but my mom strictly believes that I shouldnt...as if she didnt. :coffee:


----------



## 112110

Char.due.jan said:


> I'm finally free of my abusive FOB!

Yay!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

You dont have to be soo darn rude I was just asking if you knew what product a customer was talking about fair enough you said you didnt know so i send you a link with a product to see your opinion if you thought if that was the product the customer was talking about like i did :grr:


----------



## MommyVonVon

Status:"I dont feel like a good mom"
plain and simple :/


----------



## unconditional

MommyVonVon said:


> Status:"I dont feel like a good mom"
> plain and simple :/

why not?? :( :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

honestly why are you so interested in talking about when we used to date if you have a gf? and how come both of you always start talking to me again at the same time? its freakin creepy.


----------



## MommyVonVon

unconditional said:


> MommyVonVon said:
> 
> 
> Status:"I dont feel like a good mom"
> plain and simple :/
> 
> why not?? :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Well first off I cant breastfeed. I only tried for a week but LO wouldnt latch on and he lost almost a full pound, his doctor was concerned but wanted me to keep trying but that ment manually pupming every hour of the day I became too exahusted now Im bottlefeeding. Also I just dont get sad when I have to go somewhere and leave the baby. I dont most new mom get seperation anxiety but Im just like "here you go!" I feel horrible about it.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

you fucking ditchpig:gun::help:
i . am . soooooooooo . done with you.
I am so much better off , i am doing sooooo well! 
And our son ( MY ) son is Soo Happy. WITH OUT you


----------



## x__amour

See what happens when I "let you get up on your own"? You say every morning if I "didn't nag you, you'd already be at work"? Well, I didn't say anything until it was time to leave and guess what! You're over 20 minutes late for work! Now, what were you saying about my "nagging"? :roll:


----------



## lily123

My OH is a bloody IDIOT sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

I find it really strange that you make fake facebook profiles up to try and be on my facebook. I'm not that stupid, I'm finally rid of your disgusting self and I'm glad! And the texts where you ask me if I've been speaking to lads, it's none of your damn business you control freak! And begging to get back with me won't work anymore!


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> I find it really strange that you make fake facebook profiles up to try and be on my facebook. I'm not that stupid, I'm finally rid of your disgusting self and I'm glad! *And the texts where you ask me if I've been speaking to lads, it's none of your damn business you control freak! And begging to get back with me won't work anymore!*

ALL THIS! Pahaha why are they such mongs


----------



## smatheson

why do you think just because you work a fucking part time job you are excused from all of your responsibilities when it comes to your son! I am about to be going to college full time working until 1 am in the morning and then waking up every hour with our son just because you are tired cause you work a fucking part time job! Fucking lazy ass!:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## laura1991

Why the fuck would you have I love pritchard tattooed on you dick? Are you for real? Who the fuck is he? LOL at your future girlfriends!


----------



## annawrigley

laura1991 said:


> Why the fuck would you have I love pritchard tattooed on you dick? Are you for real? Who the fuck is he? LOL at your future girlfriends!

Oh dear god :dohh:


----------



## laura1991

annawrigley said:


> laura1991 said:
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you have I love pritchard tattooed on you dick? Are you for real? Who the fuck is he? LOL at your future girlfriends!
> 
> Oh dear god :dohh:Click to expand...

Worst bit is hes posted a picture on tumblr!
Poor Lily!


----------



## Desi's_lost

laura1991 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura1991 said:
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you have I love pritchard tattooed on you dick? Are you for real? Who the fuck is he? LOL at your future girlfriends!
> 
> Oh dear god :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Worst bit is hes posted a picture on tumblr!
> Poor Lily!Click to expand...

Isnt that...reportable?


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> See what happens when I "let you get up on your own"? You say every morning if I "didn't nag you, you'd already be at work"? Well, I didn't say anything until it was time to leave and guess what! You're over 20 minutes late for work! Now, what were you saying about my "nagging"? :roll:

:dohh:


----------



## Burchy314

laura1991 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura1991 said:
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you have I love pritchard tattooed on you dick? Are you for real? Who the fuck is he? LOL at your future girlfriends!
> 
> Oh dear god :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Worst bit is hes posted a picture on tumblr!
> Poor Lily!Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## samface182

i feel lonely :cry:


----------



## x__amour

samface182 said:


> i feel lonely :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

I can hardly breathe for crying. Why is it that I still feel I fucking love him after everything he's done!!! This is so, so hard. I literally have no one.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Char.due.jan said:


> I can hardly breathe for crying. Why is it that I still feel I fucking love him after everything he's done!!! This is so, so hard. I literally have no one.

you have me:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

:) thank you.. I feel so shit. I've hardly stopped crying I feel sick to my stomach. I don't k now how I can be upset over someone that treated me so bad, but I am :cry:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Char.due.jan said:


> :) thank you.. I feel so shit. I've hardly stopped crying I feel sick to my stomach. I don't k now how I can be upset over someone that treated me so bad, but I am :cry:

Thats how abuse works, it can be so easy to forget the bad things and just remember how good the good parts were when you were happy. But you're a million times better on your own. :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Char.due.jan said:


> :) thank you.. I feel so shit. I've hardly stopped crying I feel sick to my stomach. I don't k now how I can be upset over someone that treated me so bad, but I am :cry:

we went threw the same things babe, i know how it is.
i cried so much i was sick.
please pm me if you need anything


----------



## x__amour

Char.due.jan said:


> I can hardly breathe for crying. Why is it that I still feel I fucking love him after everything he's done!!! This is so, so hard. I literally have no one.

Honey, it'll be okay, I promise! We're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

DO NOT WAKE UP MY FUCKING CHILD. WHY must you yell when you know Ive put him down for bed. Why? It's not super early, its nearly 10pm. I need to fucking sleep or Im going to bash someone's head in. I cannot deal with this.


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> :) thank you.. I feel so shit. I've hardly stopped crying I feel sick to my stomach. I don't k now how I can be upset over someone that treated me so bad, but I am :cry:

Me too hun :( xxx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh its my fault right? Then why the fuck do they all congregate in a foodless closet? And gee you want me to keep my room clean yet you cant even be assed to clean the dogs dish so there isnt food everywhere? No. the bedding is there just in case she crawls off the bed. You wanna do it your way, then you put the effort. Fuck off.


----------



## Rhio92

Char.due.jan said:


> :) thank you.. I feel so shit. I've hardly stopped crying I feel sick to my stomach. I don't k now how I can be upset over someone that treated me so bad, but I am :cry:

:hugs: Gone/going through similar thing with FOB... I know it's hard, it's bloody crazy... Stay strong xxxxxxx


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks ladies :flow:
I'm so angry!! He's got flowers delivered to my house, does he seriously think some shitty flowers will change anything!!!! I'm so angry!


----------



## pansylove

i really fucking miss you. sat here crying, nobody to talk to. i love you so much :(


----------



## Char.due.jan

pansylove said:


> i really fucking miss you. sat here crying, nobody to talk to. i love you so much :(

:hugs:


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> i really fucking miss you. sat here crying, nobody to talk to. i love you so much :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KellyJelly92

I think you're a useless mother and don't deserve the gift of being able to have children. (this girl is an awful mom to her child and is now pregnant again, it really annoys me when there are people desperate for children who are unable to have them but would make brilliant parents and there are people like her around)

I don't have fb but I would like to say it to her!


----------



## rainbows_x

Char.due.jan said:


> Thanks ladies :flow:
> I'm so angry!! He's got flowers delivered to my house, does he seriously think some shitty flowers will change anything!!!! I'm so angry!

What a knob. :hugs:



pansylove said:


> i really fucking miss you. sat here crying, nobody to talk to. i love you so much :(

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

pansylove said:


> i really fucking miss you. sat here crying, nobody to talk to. i love you so much :(

Aymie :( :hugs::hugs:



KellyJelly92 said:


> I think you're a useless mother and don't deserve the gift of being able to have children. (this girl is an awful mom to her child and is now pregnant again, it really annoys me when there are people desperate for children who are unable to have them but would make brilliant parents and there are people like her around)
> 
> I don't have fb but I would like to say it to her!

Same!! I doubt we're on about the same person (she used to be on here) but I would love to tell her. She's a stupid little kid!


----------



## 112110

I fucking hate you, you are the shittiest person ever, he is MY child I know what's best if I don't want your delinquent child holding and messing with my child that means he doesn't. not, let him do whatever the fuck he wants whenever I'm not looking and talk shit on me for it. You will get what's coming to you and I hope it was worth it. :flow:


----------



## Burchy314

annawrigley said:


> KellyJelly92 said:
> 
> 
> I think you're a useless mother and don't deserve the gift of being able to have children. (this girl is an awful mom to her child and is now pregnant again, *it really annoys me when there are people desperate for children who are unable to have them but would make brilliant parents and there are people like her around*)
> 
> I don't have fb but I would like to say it to her!
> 
> Same!! I doubt we're on about the same person (she used to be on here) but I would love to tell her. She's a stupid little kid!Click to expand...

I agree with the bolded!!

I hate when I see parents being immature and horrible to their kids. I just wish I could help them all. :(


----------



## Burchy314

112110 said:


> I fucking hate you, you are the shittiest person ever, he is MY child I know what's best if I don't want your delinquent child holding and messing with my child that means he doesn't. not, let him do whatever the fuck he wants whenever I'm not looking and talk shit on me for it. You will get what's coming to you and I hope it was worth it. :flow:

:hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

I want to be pregnant again :(


----------



## Burchy314

So do I :(


----------



## Rhio92

Me too :sad1:


----------



## annawrigley

Noooooooo you don't :p


----------



## emmylou92

haha everyone's broody....x


----------



## _laura

I'm not! haha. I'm hungry though.


----------



## emmylou92

hummm...me too. though hollie is due up in a moment and i have no idea what to do her for dinner....grrrrr


----------



## rainbows_x

I wish someone made a fuss for my birthday, I had no presents from OH or Ava because we are skint, and they are both sleeping :(


----------



## Burchy314

So pissed off at you right now! First off I don't even want to be going to your family's cookout! They are all stoners and alcholics, but I'm doing it for you! You should have atleast told me that your brothers car didn't have a middle seat! If I knew that I would of had my parents drive me and jayden there! I don't trust the carseat when its not in the middle! And you should of not aloud your brother to smoke a fucking ciggarette RIGHT before you put your daughter in the car! Fucking use your brain! ALSO I said don't have the music playing loud, but instead you play music that cusses everyother word and won't turn it down! Fuck you I am so pissed right now!


----------



## x__amour

Aww. Happy birthday again, Donna! :hugs:
Tina... :hugs:


----------



## 112110

Apparently "All you care about is Brayden and yourself and school" is supposed to be a terrible insult :coffee:


----------



## Desi's_lost

You do my head in. How is it that you always end up being what I want? Why cant you be what I need too.


----------



## bbyno1

Happy birthday Donna:hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:hugs::flow::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::hugs2::drunk::icecream::juggle::fool::beer::wine::wohoo::cake::cake::thumbup::flower:

happy biirthday donna


----------



## leoniebabey

ahhh fuck you bitches


----------



## bbyno1

So stressed out these last couple of days. Everything that could of gone wrong so far has. Don't pretend you try & help me out either. I have had you sussed from day 1 and i will never like you


----------



## Desi's_lost

NOW i'm pissed off. You've been leading me on for days saying the reason comcast wouldnt let me rent the movie I GAVE you the money for because you owed them money for the bill but really you've set a block on it. You're a piece of work.


----------



## Hotbump

STOP JUST STOP stop trying to copy every single freaking thing I do!!! :grr:


----------



## Rhio92

I am done.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Go and fuck yourself saying my friends cant touch MY son! Fucking moron!


----------



## bbyno1

The more effort i put into something the more it just screws up


----------



## divershona

i think i really need to test but don't know if its worth it ...


----------



## 112110

I know you love Brayden dearly and you're my bestfriend but whenever you want to watch him and I say you can't doesn't mean you need to get angry with me. :wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Not kidding, if it was up to me, you wouldnt be around anymore. Oh you never liked me? Well big surprise, I dont like you either. And no, unless getting in the way is worth money, you dont do anything.


----------



## Rhio92

Sometimes I wish someone would offer me a bit of help!


----------



## FUB

Rhio92 said:


> Sometimes I wish someone would offer me a bit of help!

:hugs:


----------



## 112110

OKAY, bitch listen here you don't need to post status' that are clearly about me, just tell ME. I don't give a FUCK that I'm dating your ex you told me you didn't care so shut the fuck up already. You are one of the biggest bitches I've ever met in my life. :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Uh oh. What'd she say?


----------



## Mb2012

I'm sorry he's not perfect to you but while you; my own parents, and family members wanted nothing to do with me he was all WE had when I cried he was there when I was sick he made sure I was okay not you....I'm not giving up hope on him or us because you think it won't work. I'm perfectly happy with the way he is and I know my baby will be taken care of with or without any of you. Keep your rude comments to yourself your just pushing me further into his arms and losing time with OUR baby.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I really wish you would STOP favoring your other grand daughter. I realize she was your first grand baby, but that doesn't mean you can just ignore Brenna completely! Children shouldn't have to grow up being compared to one another! Christ!


----------



## Burchy314

Why can I not get over you!? You broke my heart, but that was 5 years ago! Why can I not get you out of my head!?


----------



## Rhio92

Buzzinggggggg. I've just discovered the user CP. I always knew it was there and what it did, but now I'm like wooooow it makes my life easier.
That's about as cool as my life gets :coffee:


----------



## x__amour

:haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I hate you, but i love you :cry:


----------



## MissMamma

i know its not fair for me to get jealous now but...how dare you move on so quickly!!


----------



## Leah_xx

If only you can see who I've become but you lost out because you slept with my best friend!


----------



## x__amour

Just shut the fuck up already. You are so fucking stupid. :roll:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thanks for taking me to the grocery store to get my money back on the rotted fruit. I'm sure that softball game you got mercied in was really REALLY important.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I really wish you would grow up already. Don't tell me that I can't accomplish anything when clearly I've accomplished a whole lot more with you being gone then I ever have. I am a strong person & if putting me down constantly is what you get a rise from, then I can't do this anymore.


----------



## vhal_x

As per f*cking usual, we're skint. Really hope I get this job :flow: xx


----------



## lily123

I'm so sick of listening to people whinging about their 'problems' when actually, they don't have any.


----------



## sarah0108

im a paranoid freakkkkk


----------



## xxxjessxxx

(To OH's sister) 'Me and OH think you've just got pregnant because your scared the attention will be taken away from your son (first grandchild), OH said you've always been an attention seeker. You should stop being on your phone 24/7 especially when your little boy wants to show you something and you don't take any notice. It makes us feel very upset too when we've very recently had a MC. Stop drinking too! Your pregnant!'

Rant over!!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ha.Ha.Ha. mouse traps: 1 for 3. Yeah, those are totally working.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm SOOOO happy that I feel so free now I'm not with FOB! I can do what I want bitchessssss! 

(I'm in quite a good mood today surprisingly!)


----------



## Burchy314

I know you are hurt, but why most you put it all over facebook and just make me feel worse. Don't hate your life, don't talk about how love just isn't for you. I didn't want to hurt you.


or


OMG REALLY!? Why did you unfriend me?


----------



## Burchy314

Oh my fucking god i am fumming!!! Why the fuck are you calling this slut babe not even 24 hours after we break up!? You know it would piss me off if i saw it! I know she likes you and has been trying to be with you for like 6 years now! Fuck you christopher! Oh and yes I can see your status even though you unfriended me. douche.

ETA: That was supposed to be in all caps, but for some reason it wont.


----------



## annawrigley

Tbf Tina you broke up with him because you didn't love him anymore and have said on here you've had feelings for/thought about/wanted to be with other people... He's a free agent now he can kinda do what he wants x


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Honestly, i hope you fucking read this you dumb idiots i am so tired of hearing shit from you! wow you must have no life you have to type my name into google and find my account and read all my shit!? FUCK YOU! I WILL MAKE SURE YOU NEVER SEE MY SON! oh and that son that you supposedly love just lost the best thing that ever happened to him!


----------



## Burchy314

annawrigley said:


> Tbf Tina you broke up with him because you didn't love him anymore and have said on here you've had feelings for/thought about/wanted to be with other people... He's a free agent now he can kinda do what he wants x

Well I was just pissed because it hadnt even been 24 hours and he knows i hate her and he always use to tell me how ugly she was and how he didnt even like her so I was mad because I felt like he did it just to make me mad, which I was right. He told me an hour ago that he just called her babe to make me mad.


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Tbf Tina you broke up with him because you didn't love him anymore and have said on here you've had feelings for/thought about/wanted to be with other people... He's a free agent now he can kinda do what he wants x
> 
> Well I was just pissed because it hadnt even been 24 hours and he knows i hate her and he always use to tell me how ugly she was and how he didnt even like her so I was mad because I felt like he did it just to make me mad, which I was right. He told me an hour ago that he just called her babe to make me mad.Click to expand...

Yeah i was just gonna say he's probably just doing it to piss you off. He's probably just hurt and trying to get back at you


----------



## Leah_xx

I can't believe you found yourself a new whore to be with. You slept with 2 people already!!!! Now your dating this girl. When does your daughter start to matter to you?
When do you start caring about her?


----------



## smatheson

Leah_xx said:


> I can't believe you found yourself a new whore to be with. You slept with 2 people already!!!! Now your dating this girl. When does your daughter start to matter to you?
> When do you start caring about her?

:hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

^Thanks!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

not your RESPONSIBILITY?!?!?!?
Get MY MOM to buy him his things?!
Who the fuck is his dad?!
Oh yeah, its not his RESPONSIBILITY


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I wish I felt like I could talk to you about how I feel without you just brushing it off. I feel really lonely.. But even though I feel like I can't trust you and I know I shouldn't. I still love you..


----------



## FUB

:hugs: to everyone :)


----------



## lily123

My vagina is killing me after last night :lol:


----------



## Mizzy

stop texting me, 33 texts in 6 hours is just obsesive. No i will not get back with you, no im not being stubborn, no im not with anyone else, no i dont miss you, not im not going to give it nother try for rusty and no ive not done this for attention i just generally dont like or love you any more


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I've been there Mizzy, stick to your guns girl :) :gun:


----------



## annawrigley

Mizzy said:


> stop texting me, 33 texts in 6 hours is just obsesive. No i will not get back with you, no im not being stubborn, no im not with anyone else, no i dont miss you, not im not going to give it nother try for rusty and no ive not done this for attention i just generally dont like or love you any more

You should text him that :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

My fucking mother :growlmad: does fuck all round the house, her and her new boyf make a huge mess, and leave it, and get bitchy all the time. And after being let down by my dad, again, I start to have a good day (seeing harry potter with bigbetty :dance: ) and the fucking atm swallows my card. And now my mum accuses me of running out of money. No i havent run out of money, i dont even have a fucking overdraft, the machine was broke, it even said so. Grrrr. But nooo all she cares about is her rent. Which i paid. But still, she reckons this will affect next payment :wacko: grrr ffs. Better get the replacement card through before leeds :gun:


----------



## annawrigley

My card got eaten the other day as well! So annoying! You should get it before Leeds :)


----------



## unconditional

:dohh::growlmad::nope::wacko::cry::shrug::brat::huh::sad2::rolleyes:](*,):evil::twisted:[-(:x:shock:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

why.the.fuck. arent i in bed!!!???


----------



## MissMamma

Wants to go home, just not to you :-/


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:hugs: ^^


----------



## lily123

OMG SHUT THE FUCK UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!
I do this as a JOB, i trained for YEARS, i'm qualified in every way possible, how can someone with absolutely NO musical knowledge seem to think they know EVERYTHING about music when they clearly have no fucking idea?!?!?!


----------



## Mizzy

annawrigley said:


> Mizzy said:
> 
> 
> stop texting me, 33 texts in 6 hours is just obsesive. No i will not get back with you, no im not being stubborn, no im not with anyone else, no i dont miss you, not im not going to give it nother try for rusty and no ive not done this for attention i just generally dont like or love you any more
> 
> You should text him that :haha:Click to expand...

i wish i was that mean :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

WHY won't you help me? Of all people you should know how hard things are and that me asking you to come up would be helping me for a moments sanity, not say "it was expected".

I want OH home :( I am going crazy, I just want one cigarette, to have a panic attack in peace and some fucking help, but no, apparently asking for that is too much and OH is a dick for not having his phone on.


----------



## emmylou92

:hugs: xx


----------



## Nervousmomtob

rainbows_x said:


> WHY won't you help me? Of all people you should know how hard things are and that me asking you to come up would be helping me for a moments sanity, not say "it was expected".
> 
> I want OH home :( I am going crazy, I just want one cigarette, to have a panic attack in peace and some fucking help, but no, apparently asking for that is too much and OH is a dick for not having his phone on.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Sexy Time tonight ;)


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh, and saying "you don't seem anxious to me, I think it's all in your head" to me is really helpfull?

I can't even face going to the shop and you think that it's in my head because you "don't like queueing in shops sometimes??!" WTF.


----------



## Leah_xx

Choose me, Make me your baby.


----------



## Burchy314

I fucking hate you! Get out of my fucking life and stop stalking me! I don't know how you read them but those are my PRIVATE messages!!!! Fuck you.


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: everyone x


----------



## wishuwerehere

You couldn't even let me have one fucking day, could you? It's always about you. You could have fucking waited, just for once.


----------



## mayb_baby

Fuck off.


----------



## birdiex

rainbows_x said:


> Oh, and saying "you don't seem anxious to me, I think it's all in your head" to me is really helpfull?
> 
> I can't even face going to the shop and you think that it's in my head because you "don't like queueing in shops sometimes??!" WTF.

I know I shouldn't really be in here but I do like stalking teen parenting.. Just wanted to give you some :hugs:. 

I find it difficult to go places by myself, it'll happen very rarely. I don't go out, I don't make friends, I often can't even keep plans with people because I get too nervous. I'm here if you need someone to talk to, you've got me on FB :hugs: xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Where the FUDGE are you?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH talk about taking the f*cking p*ss today!!!!!?!!! Don't bother texting me back or nothing to let me know where you are or why you're not back yet... 

Blergh.. 

(Definately couldn't put this on fb... had a hell lot of things start up last time i wrote something not even vaguely similar..)


----------



## unconditional

NO you can not stick a q-tip up MY babys nose to get boogers out.. she is NOT YOUR baby!!! wtf!... ugh...some people drive me craaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

I really want to speak to you again but I don't know how :|


----------



## sarah0108

dont like being told im fucking lazy and do nothing but sit on my arse all day..


----------



## x__amour

unconditional said:


> NO you can not stick a q-tip up MY babys nose to get boogers out.. she is NOT YOUR baby!!! wtf!... ugh...some people drive me craaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!

:shock:



sarah0108 said:


> dont like being told im fucking lazy and do nothing but sit on my arse all day..

You are not lazy and you do not sit on your ass all day, Sarah. Ignore, ignore, ignore. You *know* it's not true. :hugs:


----------



## MissMamma

hahaha how could anyone acuse anyone with two kids of being lazy and sitting on their arse?!?! Let alone a working mother! :dohh: sarah whoever it is is obviously thick as pig shit and blind as...errr...a mole


----------



## unconditional

x__amour said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> NO you can not stick a q-tip up MY babys nose to get boogers out.. she is NOT YOUR baby!!! wtf!... ugh...some people drive me craaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

i know!!!:growlmad:


----------



## 112110

MissMammaToBe said:


> hahaha how could anyone acuse anyone with two kids of being lazy and sitting on their arse?!?! Let alone a working mother! :dohh: sarah whoever it is is obviously *thick as pig shit and blind as...errr...a mole*

:haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont mind you using my checking account, but jesus can you manage to put the right amount for the bill in so my account doesnt get over drawn?! :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

x__amour said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> NO you can not stick a q-tip up MY babys nose to get boogers out.. she is NOT YOUR baby!!! wtf!... ugh...some people drive me craaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> dont like being told im fucking lazy and do nothing but sit on my arse all day..Click to expand...
> 
> You are not lazy and you do not sit on your ass all day, Sarah. Ignore, ignore, ignore. You *know* it's not true. :hugs:Click to expand...




MissMammaToBe said:


> hahaha how could anyone acuse anyone with two kids of being lazy and sitting on their arse?!?! Let alone a working mother! :dohh: sarah whoever it is is obviously thick as pig shit and blind as...errr...a mole

It was my OH :nope:


----------



## AirForceWife7

^^ :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

its your childs fucking life , and yours go get looked at you s o b , dont play around with that shit , care for fuck sakes dont brush it off


----------



## Hotbump

it feels like no matter how much i clean the place still looks like a right awful mess! :grr:

and btw dont you say anything about kids or parenting when you dont have kids yourself and your sister should not even talk about the subject because she doenst even want/like kids :grr: :growlmad:


----------



## Jemma0717

No it's not holding a grudge, it's called making a list and remembering everything so when it's my turn to drive the karma bus I know who to run over! BITCH


----------



## Jemma0717

You sit there and talk all this shit like you are big and bad but when you are confronted, you can't back yourself up and make yourself look like a little bitch.


----------



## 112110

I asked you to watch him for a few hours so I could do some school work, NOT let him lay there and cry until I come get him because your show is just sooooooo important. WHAT GOOD IS THAT DOING FOR ME?!!? I surely hope you don't do that when you're "babysitting"
:growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

Just shut the f*ck up Mother :brat:


----------



## x__amour

WSS ^! :hissy:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: Shannnon xxx


----------



## x__amour

Haha, thanks Rhi. Hugs for you too. :hugs:
I only saw my mother for like 20 minutes and she drove me nuts. Tried to feed Tori her McDonalds when I said "no" about 40 times. Grrr. :growlmad:


----------



## Saaaally

Butt out MIL!!!


----------



## smatheson

Instead of finding some party to go to maybe just maybe you should stay home and take care of your son for once:wacko: I am tired of seeing postings on facebook every damn day saying you are going out! You are a horrible mother and I wouldnt be suprised if your son doesnt even know who you are to him! :nope:


----------



## x__amour

... Why do you keep commenting about my weight... :cry:


----------



## unconditional

x__amour said:


> ... Why do you keep commenting about my weight... :cry:

i think you posted in the PP pictures? you look fab!:flower:


----------



## x__amour

unconditional said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> ... Why do you keep commenting about my weight... :cry:
> 
> i think you posted in the PP pictures? you look fab!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm just tired of my family obsessing over my weight. :roll:


----------



## unconditional

x__amour said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> ... Why do you keep commenting about my weight... :cry:
> 
> i think you posted in the PP pictures? you look fab!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I'm just tired of my family obsessing over my weight. :roll:Click to expand...

i wouldnt sweat it.. my grandmother called me a cow.. lol.. then said wow your like a lion! hahah....haha..


----------



## Jemma0717

F*ck you bitch

( I don't swear on FB) lol


----------



## CSweets

I would say....A LOT

"Call me ugly, call my baby ugly, but we all know the one who is envious and it's you (Insert horrible ex roommates' gf's name here) and your douche of a boyfriend ( insert horrible roommates name here) is a douche. You'll never know how much you hurt me..."

Or 

"You call yourself family? Then why don't you ever talk to your daughter/sister. I fought family was supposed to be there for you through thick and thin, then why am I always wondering why MY family won't talk to me. I'm seriously disappointed."


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Cinci, you and your daughter and beautiful


----------



## CSweets

Thank You :) <3


----------



## lily123

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Strawberrymum

Csweets you are your daughter are gorgeous :)


----------



## 112110

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Cinci, you and your daughter and beautiful

*THIS!* :nope:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> Cinci, you and your daughter and beautiful
> 
> *THIS!* :nope:Click to expand...

?


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> Cinci, you and your daughter and beautiful
> 
> *THIS!* :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> ?Click to expand...

:huh: I agree they're both beautiful.


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> Cinci, you and your daughter and beautiful
> 
> *THIS!* :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> ?Click to expand...
> 
> :huh: I agree they're both beautiful.Click to expand...

Haha, yes! But why ":nope:"? :haha:
ETA: NEVERMIND. God, I'm stupid. I didn't read it thoroughly. :dohh:
Bump buddy, you and Kayt are beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

Yayyy Cinci, it's been aaaages :haha:




Eurghhh fuck off and fuck you. And your dog.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

its not that a miss you, its that i miss who you used to be..


----------



## 112110

I miss you , I hate you , GET OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

WSS ^^ :hugs: :(


----------



## unconditional

:cry:...:dohh::nope:


----------



## teen_mommy44

i was TTC and im proud!!


----------



## Mizzy

how can someone like you be interested in someone like me ? :/


----------



## Leah_xx

^ PM me if you want to talk


----------



## Leah_xx

I hate you so bad!! Your daughter is sick and running a 102.4 fever.
Its not her damn teeth!! Her teeth are through and there is a virus going around.
Her doctor already told me, quit worrying about screwing your 17 year old girlfriend


----------



## x__amour

Fool.


----------



## Burchy314

Leah_xx said:


> I hate you so bad!! Your daughter is sick and running a 102.4 fever.
> Its not her damn teeth!! Her teeth are through and there is a virus going around.
> Her doctor already told me, quit worrying about screwing your 17 year old girlfriend

Oh my goodness I hope Gracelynn feels better soon:hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

Thanks Tina!!
Its kind of scary.


----------



## Burchy314

I'm sure it is! I freak out when jayden has a 99 degree tempature! I am sending get well dust your way! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Feel better Gracelynn!!


----------



## Burchy314

Fuck you Christopher! I agreed to try couples counseling, and I tried talking to you about everything, but then you freak out on me and stop talking to me completly just because I didn't fucking tell you I was cutting my hair! Are you fucking serious. I don't need to tell you every fucking detail about my life, we are still technically broken up! I'm so done with this relationship. You gave shown your true colors these past few months and I am just sick of it. I will be filing for child support tomorrow douche.


----------



## lauram_92

Tina :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

Thank you so much Tina!!
:hugs:


----------



## 112110

Tina, :hugs: I think that's for the best sweetie.

Brayden I really wish you would learn to hold your bottle. :coffee:


----------



## 112110

You know it wouldn't be so hard for you to get a job if you could actually pass a drug test, I mean it's not like you have any limitations I do of raising a baby every day. 
Oh? I thought I cheated on you and Brayden's not yours...so why do you have his name tattooed on your knuckles? [yes his knuckles :dohh:]

I might actually make a status like this :growlmad:

Being a Deadbeat [for Dummies] by Logan George.


----------



## x__amour

.......... His... Knuckles...? Alrighty then. Tina and Lyz! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

:hugs: all around


----------



## Burchy314

112110 said:


> Tina, :hugs: I think that's for the best sweetie.
> 
> Brayden I really wish you would learn to hold your bottle. :coffee:

Yeah and I love how he actually thinks that a judges going to give him custody:haha: he is living in a fucking hotel right now that his grandmother is paying for, and has no car, no money, no job, has a criminal record. I mean is he really stupid enough to think he will get custody? The most he will get is a few hours a few days a week. Not even over night. Silly man.

And omg me too! jayden keeps trying to hold her bottle but it always ends up with her dropping it or poking herself in the eye with it lol.


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> .......... His... Knuckles...? Alrighty then. Tina and Lyz! :hugs:

....yeah didn't get it either as there's 3 knuckles left ........ 



Burchy314 said:


> Yeah and I love how he actually thinks that a judges going to give him custody:haha: he is living in a fucking hotel right now that his grandmother is paying for, and has no car, no money, no job, has a criminal record. I mean is he really stupid enough to think he will get custody? The most he will get is a few hours a few days a week. Not even over night. Silly man.
> 
> And omg me too! jayden keeps trying to hold her bottle but it always ends up with her dropping it or poking herself in the eye with it lol.

:dohh: he's just trying to scare you don't let him get to you! 
Brayden just looks at me like 'you're joking right? why would I do it when you can for me' :baby:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> .......... His... Knuckles...? Alrighty then. Tina and Lyz! :hugs:
> 
> ....yeah didn't get it either as there's 3 knuckles left ........Click to expand...

... How the hell does that work...?


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> .......... His... Knuckles...? Alrighty then. Tina and Lyz! :hugs:
> 
> ....yeah didn't get it either as there's 3 knuckles left ........Click to expand...
> 
> ... How the hell does that work...?Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> .......... His... Knuckles...? Alrighty then. Tina and Lyz! :hugs:
> 
> ....yeah didn't get it either as there's 3 knuckles left ........Click to expand...
> 
> ... How the hell does that work...?Click to expand...

I have no idea honestly I haven't seen it. One of my bestfriends was arguing with him at Giant [:lol:] and told me about it. I was like :wacko::dohh::shrug:


----------



## teen_mommy44

112110 said:


> Tina, :hugs: I think that's for the best sweetie.
> 
> Brayden I really wish you would learn to hold your bottle. :coffee:

i love the name Brayden! we where between Brayden and Zachary but we picked zach. i cant wait for him to be here!


----------



## x__amour

teen_mommy44 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Tina, :hugs: I think that's for the best sweetie.
> 
> Brayden I really wish you would learn to hold your bottle. :coffee:
> 
> i love the name Brayden! we where between Brayden and Zachary but we picked zach. i cant wait for him to be here!Click to expand...

I like the name Zachary "Zach" because that's my husband's name. :lol:
But no, I've always liked the name. If our next LO was a boy he'd be Nicholas Zachary. :D


----------



## Jemma0717

I am ready to go fucking balistic.


----------



## unconditional

fuck you


----------



## Leah_xx

Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.
Its all about your girlfriend. You don't worry about your daughter running high fevers because your too busy with her!!!
You text me back and hour later and say oh wow.
She is your daughter!!!!
Start caring..


----------



## x__amour

Ick. :roll: :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

ugh the nerve of him
Pretty sad you back stabbed your best friend and took his girlfriend
and he cares more about me and your daughter then you ever will!!


----------



## x__amour

I would still be careful with the whole ex best friend thing, kwim?


----------



## Leah_xx

Shannon I know exactly what you mean.
Im not saying anything about jake or what has happened or anything with the attorney that we have talked about.


----------



## Hotbump

Why does everyone in my family feel that they have the right to tell me I shouldnt have anymore children? Its not your life get out of my personal life. Im finally financially stable and its our decision if we want more kids or not! (which not right not but later on) F*ck off!!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Fuck off. Piss off. Arggghh... just go away and leave me alone!!
Can you actually bring me any lower? Anything else you want to slam into my face?? Raaarrgh!


----------



## Rhio92

Feel saddddddd


----------



## x__amour

Rhiannon! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

Thanks hun :hugs: Sure I'll be fine by tomorrow :) x


----------



## bbyno1

Never felt so low.
Think i got some sort of case of despression.
Gunna make a doctors appointment this week


----------



## x__amour

Always here if you need to talk! 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Stop asking me to take all your work shifts for you! If you don't want them change your damn availability. I am tired of you hounding me and only me when you don't want to work. Fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmylou92

just an hour to be just us would be nice...we haven't spent any time alone in 2 weeks unless were in bed. just send her to bed.


----------



## MissMamma

bbyno1 said:


> Never felt so low.
> Think i got some sort of case of despression.
> Gunna make a doctors appointment this week

:hugs: ellie, hope you're okay hun..xx


----------



## 112110

I wish you would STOP CRYING for 2 hours.


----------



## MissMamma

i'm single :cry:


----------



## 112110

MissMammaToBe said:


> i'm single :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

MissMammaToBe said:


> i'm single :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm really sick of people saying
"Of course, it's your wedding, you should do exactly what you want. Ignore everyone else. But my ideas are really good, even if they're not what you want, you should do them instead, because I've been to more weddings than you and I know best."


----------



## Tiffyx3

'I'm pregnant.'

Think that would give them all a shock- including FOB!


----------



## x__amour

MissMammaToBe said:


> i'm single :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GemmaLeanne

Why cant you just say what you mean. im not a toy so stop playing with my emotions. what a waste of time effort and money today turned out to be </3


----------



## Leah_xx

You stupid Skank! Quit giving me dirty looks for talking to Jake about Gracelynn.
He is her father!! Grow the hell up!


----------



## lauram_92

GemmaLeanne said:


> Why cant you just say what you mean. im not a toy so stop playing with my emotions. what a waste of time effort and money today turned out to be </3

Babe, :hugs:


----------



## krys

I'm staring at my daughter's head trying to figure out how the hell she fit out of my vagina.:shrug:


----------



## x__amour

:haha:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

wishes her dad would pull his finger out of his arse and come and see his Grandchild considering he hasn't saw him since he was 6 months old!


----------



## Rhio92

These riots are actually terrifying me... And I don't even live in London! Please someone come fix it :(


----------



## Burchy314

krys said:


> I'm staring at my daughter's head trying to figure out how the hell she fit out of my vagina.:shrug:

:rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

Just because your FOB's girlfriend does not mean Im going to add you on facebook.
Quit sending me friend request


----------



## Burchy314

I LOVE how stupid you are.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i had a baby i didnt move to a different country im still here atleast i thought i was.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

so stressed....


----------



## Burchy314

For some reason I still love you, I know we will NEVER be together again, but I still love you and miss how we use to be. I wish I could be held by you one more time, but that will never happen. You changed and not for the better, I just hope you don't take Jayden along for the ride.


I can't stop thinking about you, I can't stop crying. I wish all of this was just a nightmare and I will be waking up soon in your arms. I just want to be held by you while you tell me that you love me and everything will be ok.

Someone please make these thoughts go away.


----------



## emmylou92

big :hugs: Tina, things will get better for you, you will find the right man soon. Sorry things have been so hard for you. Your a strong young woman just take comfort in your beautiful girl, soon things will seem better.xxxx


----------



## lov3hat3

Call me when im actually enough for you :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ugh, yes, lets put the 8 month old behind every other person in the house. Wise. Guess i just wont get dinner because someone has to be the adult and say its not appropriate to drag a baby to a resaurant so close to her bed time when she already screems the second you put her down. Thanks rest of my household. I enjoy not eating.


----------



## 112110

I wish you would stop waking my kid every single time he gets to sleep and then complain that he screams 90% of the day.


----------



## cabbagebaby

Burchy314 said:


> For some reason I still love you, I know we will NEVER be together again, but I still love you and miss how we use to be. I wish I could be held by you one more time, but that will never happen. You changed and not for the better, I just hope you don't take Jayden along for the ride.
> 
> 
> I can't stop thinking about you, I can't stop crying. I wish all of this was just a nightmare and I will be waking up soon in your arms. I just want to be held by you while you tell me that you love me and everything will be ok.
> 
> Someone please make these thoughts go away.

i know that feeling alot i still feel like that 3 months after splitting up with my ex so just wanted to give you a :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

YOu let your girlfriend take a pic with OUR daughter and let her put it on her facebook.
worst part is people are going to question your parenting because she looks like she is on drugs.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Some people are so insensitive! It is NOT okay to joke about joining the riots or condoning them !! You stupid idiots!


----------



## Leah_xx

Okay last time it was 30 mins early and blamed it on someone else when no one was home with you.
Now you brought her home 1 hr early!! 
Come on dude!!


----------



## thedog

I feel like either throwing up or raiding the fridge.
I _ wish _ i was pregnant.
I hope i am.


----------



## rjb

FUCK you and FUCK your entire motherfucking family.
i am DONE playing this game, and if you want to talk shit about me, i hope your weird cult family keeps you warm at night motherfucker.


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs: Rebecca!


----------



## Mizzy

why is it i leave you for being a lazy git who wont do anything and then you go and get a job, a decent one at that, seriously why?


----------



## Hotbump

Ugh say whatever see if I car all of you have always tried to control me and my decions and try to tell me what to do and critize everything well I dont care anymore I dont give a f#&!


----------



## Burchy314

I can't give over you, but this time I'm not going to go running back to you before I trust you again and that's going to take a long time.


----------



## rjb

I hate you


----------



## cabbagebaby

you complete and utter dick


----------



## lov3hat3

beginning to think im waiting around for something thats never gonna happen.


----------



## Leah_xx

You are the one who lost out on me and who i am.
He has me now and I wouldnt change it.
He actually cares about the both of us. 
Your just worthless anymore


----------



## 112110

..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Do you like playing with peoples feelings? k-cool


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

GROW UP!! I thought friendships were meant to be easier as you got older!! Not have some petty rumours spreading around. Well you know what, start spreading rumours about my children and I will HUNT YOU DOWN! NO ONE messes with my children! Get a fucking life and get the hell out of mine and my family's. I don't give a flying fuck who is telling the truth and who is lying, just keep me, my OH and my children out of your petty affairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

ARGH!!!!!! 

...I hate this week...  :(


----------



## divershona

OH and I are TTC!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

Yay Shona :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

feeling totally gutted.... you think people are your friends and then they're just two faced. me and OH just got over this picture of him holding another friend round the waist, dancing as if they were together, i got it deleted and felt awful for ages, and now it's just gonna happen all over again :cry: OUR friend has invited HIM and the same girl to his birthday, but I've been left out AGAIN... even though we're meant to be mates too.... I feel like a pile of crap. I hate this I hate this I hate this... It's like OH doesn't want me there... :cry;


----------



## emmylou92

BIG :hugs: Laura, sorry your having a hard time, hope things get better for you.

YAY Shona :)


----------



## x__amour

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I want to ttc so bad but I know its not the right time for us at all :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Are you fu*kin kidding me? Now I AM the POS because I borrowed you some stuff and now I want it back?!?! F*** YOU!


----------



## lov3hat3

I'm sick of always being your second option. WHY the fuck have i never been enough for you? Well toodlefuckingloo i'm not coming back this time. Have a nice life without me in it, and when you start to miss me, which you will, remember it was your fault i walked away. Dick.


----------



## Mii

I dont have a fb account becuase of issues with FOB and his friends litterally stalking me but if I had one...


"I FINALLY HAD MY BABY BOYYYY :) Even tho Im going to start missing my sleep I love him so much and can't believe hes finally here! and Yes he looks like his mommy! 
ps. I dont care if you have a new gf who is apparently pregnant (Im actually happy your leaving me behind) because I got the best of you and his name is Myles and hes my world <3 :)"


----------



## Rhio92

I'm so effing broody :cry: Just watched the sex education show (sad, I know :blush: ), and they were showing the kids a labour unit, told them all about labour, showed them a ventouse and forseps.... And I cried. Everything reminded me of my labour, and I want to do it again so bad :cry:


----------



## emmylou92

^^ I'm broody too, so very very broody, and* Mii* now i have seen your LO its made me even more broody.

I want to be pregnant.


----------



## Lotus Flower

you looked through me today like you did not even know me. if anyone looking in on us saw that they would not realize i was the one carrying your baby or that you refuse to help support us. i am so much better off without you i just cant say that to your face because no matter how much you hurt me i cant hurt you back :'(


----------



## Mii

emmylou92 said:


> ^^ I'm broody too, so very very broody, and* Mii* now i have seen your LO its made me even more broody.
> 
> I want to be pregnant.

:hugs: Ps what does broody stand for? :dohh::blush:


----------



## emmylou92

Dictionary says, When a woman has a strong desire to have a baby :)

*I want one and I want one now. *


----------



## Jemma0717

emmylou92 said:


> Dictionary says, When a woman has a strong desire to have a baby :)
> 
> *I want one and I want one now. *

WSS......omg baby on the brain ALL.THE.TIME :wacko:


----------



## KierinsMommy

to my ex best friend have fun with my sloppy seconds


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I want you to want me


----------



## Burchy314

I want to be with you so bad, but I know I cant trust you.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Why do you have to make things so fucking difficult for me?!!!!!!! Just GROW UP


----------



## Jemma0717

Fucking slut


----------



## Burchy314

I will bake a cake for anyone who gives me an awesome back massage.


----------



## 112110

I generally dislike every single person I know right now besides LO and OH.


----------



## Jemma0717

112110 said:


> I generally dislike every single person I know right now besides LO and OH.

Thanks friend! https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-113.gif


----------



## 112110

besides you girlies of course! :winkwink:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-166.gif


----------



## 112110

Why do I try so hard to do what's best for my child just to have everyone else completely fuck it up.


----------



## AriannasMama

My new manager is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO dumb!


----------



## Burchy314

Hey everyone, if you have been dating someone for less then 2 months don't tell them you love them, if you have been with someone less then 1 year do not get engaged, if you have not known someone for more then a month do not consider them your partner, oh and don't date someone just so you don't feel guilty fucking them! You are still a whore!! I mean seriously you knew this guy for 2 weeks online and met him once in person and now you are dating and going against your friends. You are such a whore. Oh and don't post statuses up telling guys to leave you alone because your taken and then seconds later post up a ton of pictures of you half dressed and a bikini picture basically begging guys to comment. For fucks sake grow up you whore! :) I am done.


----------



## Leah_xx

^Wowzers!!!!


----------



## x__amour

Zach and I got engaged after 5 months of dating... :blush: But we didn't get married until we were together 2 1/2 years. :haha: But I understand where you're coming from. :flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

I really really hate having to go back to court on wednesday and having to deal with FOB and his attorney!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burchy314

Leah_xx said:


> ^Wowzers!!!!

:blush: I was annoyed


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> Zach and I got engaged after 5 months of dating... :blush: But we didn't get married until we were together 2 1/2 years. :haha: But I understand where you're coming from. :flower:

I didn't mean it like that lol me and chris got engaged after being together officially 1 month a hahaha BUT we were on and off for like 2 years before that and we knew that we wouldn't be getting married until I was at least 18, so mine was more of a promise ring. Some people just know when they are going to be together forever early in the relationship, but the people I'm talking about get talk about marriage to EVERY boyfriend they have ever had.


----------



## Leah_xx

Rough night Tina?


----------



## Burchy314

Haha no, I was on Chris' Facebook because I was bored and I saw the is girl who is like 16 posting comments about how she is so in love with her boyfriend who she just met 2weeks ago all while she is flirting with all kinds of other guys and it annoyed me because she has a new boyfriend like every month and acts like they are going to be married and be together forever even though she is still flirting with EVERYONE


----------



## Leah_xx

Hahaha wowzers!!

Status: I really don't want to deal with your dick head self today!!!! i'm tired of you putting me down and calling me a selfish bitch and calling my family and I trashy. Really grow up dude, your setting a bad example for your daughter!! And really dating a barely legal girl is soooo not cool and bringing her around our daughter to play mom, come on now!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am really fucking irritated. For no fucking reason.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

when you feel like you're drowning, and crying your eyes out.. pick up your phone to call someone to talk to, and realise you have no one ... fail. :cry:


----------



## lauram_92

xx~Lor~xx said:
 

> when you feel like you're drowning, and crying your eyes out.. pick up your phone to call someone to talk to, and realise you have no one ... fail. :cry:

:hugs: you can speak to me anytime! xxxxxxx


----------



## 112110

You're my social worker it's your job to help me so why is it every time I text you to ask a question you never reply. Or when we have group meetings I'm always the last one you talk to for 5 minutes if I'm lucky when we're there for 4 hours.
Why does everyone always have to let me down?
:(


----------



## 112110

xx~Lor~xx said:


> when you feel like you're drowning, and crying your eyes out.. pick up your phone to call someone to talk to, and realise you have no one ... fail. :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

I hate the way you always have to look into everything so much!


----------



## Leah_xx

Seriously!!!!! If i was such a selfish trashy bitch then how come I have been raising our daughter for the past 10 months of her life and she is hte happiest healthist baby anyone has seen in my town!!!!! You annoy the hell out of me. And FYI I dont get why your telling me to go to hell!!!!! Did u think that I wasn't going to be able to see your statuses about me!!!! Come on now.


----------



## x__amour

Don't ask for my fucking help if nothing's good enough for you. :growlmad:


----------



## 112110

YOU. ARE. AN. INCONSIDERATE. ****. :flow:


----------



## Leah_xx

Thank you for bringing your daughter home cleaned for once but man she sure smelled like old people perfume!!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm so worried


----------



## Leah_xx

You think your taking your daughter up to see you friends a hour away when all they do is drink and smoke pot..
really a good idea.. i give you the best dad award!!!!


----------



## Rhio92

Can I have one day without getting abuse off you? Please :(


----------



## 112110

Rhio92 said:


> Can I have one day without getting abuse off you? Please :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
need :gun:?


----------



## x__amour

Scared... :sad2:


----------



## Rhio92

What's the matter Shannon? :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Something is just *not* right at all. I have felt something is wrong for about a week or so but... I don't know. I'm horribly cramping and bleeding (which I never do anymore) so something is just wrong. Waiting for my OB/GYN to call me back so I can go get seen... :nope:


----------



## emmylou92

Whats up Shannon :hugs:
:hugs: to you too Rhio92, hope things getter better.


----------



## emmylou92

Oh Shannon, :hugs: hope your OB/GYN can help you out.


----------



## Rhio92

Ooo dear hope everything's ok! x


----------



## x__amour

I do too... I wish the dick heads would just call me back though! :growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

How long do you ghave to wait normally?


And grrr, I just wish my mum would stfu and go to bed! No one cares! :gun:


----------



## x__amour

You never know. Like the other week when Tori was covered in splotches, they never called me back. Or when she was running 102.0°F (38.8°C) fever, they never called me back. Usually with OB/GYN though they're pretty good at calling you back... Still, I just want to schedule a damn appointment and be seen to make sure my idiotic IUD hasn't gone through my fucking uterus, something's wrong or... I'm pregnant. And *IF* I am pregnant... That is so, so dangerous with an IUD... :nope: :cry:


----------



## 112110

Hope everything's okay Shannon! :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Keep pestering them hun if they dont call you back. hopefully you can get seen ASAP. x


----------



## Leah_xx

Hope you get things figured out Shannon :hugs:


----------



## 112110

you fat cow


----------



## newmommy23

I want another baby.


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Me too Keegan!!


----------



## smatheson

^^^ Me three I dont wanna wait two years :nope:


----------



## mayb_baby

There goes that out the window


----------



## x__amour

Everything is fine. :thumbup: Apparently it's "normal" but damn, she was a bitch. :growlmad:


----------



## annawrigley

So beyond drained of this :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> So beyond drained of this :cry:

Hope you're Ok hunny :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> So beyond drained of this :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cabbagebaby

annawrigley said:


> So beyond drained of this :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

newmommy23 said:


> I want another baby.

Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.


----------



## 112110

You don't have any excuse for not having a job. You have a car, you're almost 19, you don't go to school, you don't take care of a child 24/7. You COULD have a job if maybe you could pass a drug test perhaps? Or never lost the job you had because you never showed up? Don't lecture me about not having a job at 17, full time student, full time mom, with no car. Asshole. Bitch. Go fuck yourselves. :flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

Wish i had more friends :cry:


----------



## Leah_xx

I wish you would get your act together and act like an actual daughter to your daughter. There are things called toys to give to her and not your student broken guitar.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Relationships are for two people. some bitches dont know how to count.

Leah, how did court go?


----------



## mayb_baby

Well Thanks for letting us down yet AGAIN


----------



## cabbagebaby

you piss me off so fucking much !!!


----------



## Leah_xx

Melissa, it went pretty good. Alot of things were discussed between the attorney becasue of how things are going on between FOB and I.
Skype me or FB me next time your on and I will tell you full details


----------



## lb

I'm about THROUGH with you and putting yourself over our daughter. A crib mattress for the crib at your place is more important than getting another tv and ps3!!! You need to GROW UP.


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I want another baby.
> 
> Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.Click to expand...

And have a boyfriend, and a place of your own, etc etc.... I get that you're broody but chilllllllll, you're in the least ideal situation right now. You have your whole life to have more kids!


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I want another baby.
> 
> Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.Click to expand...
> 
> And have a boyfriend, and a place of your own, etc etc.... I get that you're broody but chilllllllll, you're in the least ideal situation right now. *You have your whole life to have more kids!*Click to expand...

I always think that. Like yes, we all feel broody for time to time because we miss the newborn stage, want a baby that doesn't roll away when we try to change their nappy etc. But sometimes you just have to remember that your baby is still a baby and even if you had another one you'd still get broody again. Think of how much you've struggled with Jayden, it wouldn't be fair to make it even harder on yourself and her, and another baby.


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I want another baby.
> 
> Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.Click to expand...
> 
> And have a boyfriend, and a place of your own, etc etc.... I get that you're broody but chilllllllll, you're in the least ideal situation right now. You have your whole life to have more kids!Click to expand...

I was thinking that


----------



## Char.due.jan

Spoiler
It would be nice if I could sit down without tugging at my fat stomach wishing I cut just cut it all off :cry:

Warning- may trigger ED sufferers


----------



## Burchy314

annawrigley said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I want another baby.
> 
> Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.Click to expand...
> 
> And have a boyfriend, and a place of your own, etc etc.... I get that you're broody but chilllllllll, you're in the least ideal situation right now. You have your whole life to have more kids!Click to expand...

I have stated many times before that I wouldn't be trying until I was in a stable relationship and out on my own. I mean I can't even accidentally get pregnant because I'm not even having sex. It's just because I know I CAN'T have another baby anytime soon it makes me want another even more, I have always wanted my kids close in age and it hurts me to know that it will most likely be at least 5 years until I have another. So I don't need to "chilllllll" all I'm doing is agreeing with people that I want another baby. It's not like I'm actually considering getting pregnant anytime soon. You girls are acting like I'm actually TTC right now which I am not even close to doing.


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I want another baby.
> 
> Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.Click to expand...
> 
> And have a boyfriend, and a place of your own, etc etc.... I get that you're broody but chilllllllll, you're in the least ideal situation right now. You have your whole life to have more kids!Click to expand...
> 
> I have stated many times before that I wouldn't be trying until I was in a stable relationship and out on my own. I mean I can't even accidentally get pregnant because I'm not even having sex. It's just because I know I CAN'T have another baby anytime soon it makes me want another even more, I have always wanted my kids close in age and it hurts me to know that it will most likely be at least 5 years until I have another. So I don't need to "chilllllll" all I'm doing is agreeing with people that I want another baby. It's not like I'm actually considering getting pregnant anytime soon. You girls are acting like I'm actually TTC right now which I am not even close to doing.Click to expand...

No I know you're not, but you've stated in a few threads now that you'd be thrilled if you got 'accidentally' pregnant which is not exactly a good thing, makes it sound like you wanna tweak a few things to make it not quite 'accidental'. And I do think you need to chill, cos if you obsess about it IRL as much as you do over the forum you will drive yourself crazy sooner or later


----------



## wishuwerehere

Anna's right - I was so desperate to have a baby, but I just can't right now. It got to the point where I was crying about it quite often, and then my SIL got pregnant again and I felt so angry, and I stopped and thought, that's not the right way to be feeling when someone you care about announces they're pregnant. It wasn't healthy. I'm trying to make my peace with it, and I still go through really sad phases, but it's stupid because I will have another baby, one day!
It's very easy to get caught up in, that's all! I'd hate other people to feel like I did...


----------



## Burchy314

annawrigley said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I want another baby.
> 
> Me too! Sometimes I wish I would accidentally get pregnant even though it would be soooo bad if I got pregnant right now having no money, no room for a baby, etc. I need to win the damn lottery.Click to expand...
> 
> And have a boyfriend, and a place of your own, etc etc.... I get that you're broody but chilllllllll, you're in the least ideal situation right now. You have your whole life to have more kids!Click to expand...
> 
> I have stated many times before that I wouldn't be trying until I was in a stable relationship and out on my own. I mean I can't even accidentally get pregnant because I'm not even having sex. It's just because I know I CAN'T have another baby anytime soon it makes me want another even more, I have always wanted my kids close in age and it hurts me to know that it will most likely be at least 5 years until I have another. So I don't need to "chilllllll" all I'm doing is agreeing with people that I want another baby. It's not like I'm actually considering getting pregnant anytime soon. You girls are acting like I'm actually TTC right now which I am not even close to doing.Click to expand...
> 
> No I know you're not, but you've stated in a few threads now that you'd be thrilled if you got 'accidentally' pregnant which is not exactly a good thing, makes it sound like you wanna tweak a few things to make it not quite 'accidental'. And I do think you need to chill, cos if you obsess about it IRL as much as you do over the forum you will drive yourself crazy sooner or laterClick to expand...

Well I'm deffintally not going to tweak anything to make it happen. I am not even having sex with anyone and I don't plan to have sex with anyone for a long time! I won't be having sex until I am in a relationship which will be a long time from now so I know there is no way of me even accidentally getting pregnant. And I don't really obsess over it. I mean I get alittle sad when someone announces they are pregnant, but I get over it within a few minutes. I think it may just seem like I obsess over it because there was been quite a few thrads about wanting another lately and I comment on all of them.


----------



## 112110

WOW who the fuck are you!? Someone a year older than me posted pictures of a positive pregnancy test and an ultrasound then one that said she'd miscarried. Then this girl who also is single teen mom commented on it and was like 'oh well it's probably for the best you are too young and I don't think you would've been a good Mom at all' WTF :growlmad:


----------



## mayb_baby

112110 said:


> WOW who the fuck are you!? Someone a year older than me posted pictures of a positive pregnancy test and an ultrasound then one that said she'd miscarried. Then this girl who also is single teen mom commented on it and was like 'oh well it's probably for the best you are too young and I don't think you would've been a good Mom at all' WTF :growlmad:

That's awful but when I MC at 18 I got a lot of:
'Awww its probably for the best'
'You were too young anyway'
'God does these things for a reason'
'at least you can concentrate on university now'
:dohh::dohh:
People just try to make it better but actually make you worse the nicest thing you can say is sorry and that's all.


----------



## Hotbump

I have my own apartment and finally OH and I are financially stable and we thought about ttc next year but I think Im going to put that on hold seeing as school is not going so well and I want to find a job to have more extra cash. Maybe in 3 years from now when and if I finish school I'm determine that if I flunk out right now to enroll again until I graduate :D


----------



## mayb_baby

SOOO sick and I hate this 'settling in' at the creche when I'm sick


----------



## xxxjessxxx

mayb_baby said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> WOW who the fuck are you!? Someone a year older than me posted pictures of a positive pregnancy test and an ultrasound then one that said she'd miscarried. Then this girl who also is single teen mom commented on it and was like 'oh well it's probably for the best you are too young and I don't think you would've been a good Mom at all' WTF :growlmad:
> 
> That's awful but when I MC at 18 I got a lot of:
> 'Awww its probably for the best'
> 'You were too young anyway'
> 'God does these things for a reason'
> 'at least you can concentrate on university now'
> :dohh::dohh:
> People just try to make it better but actually make you worse the nicest thing you can say is sorry and that's all.Click to expand...

That's awful!!
I've had that. Saying it's 'for the best' 'your too young' (coming from my mum who started her family at 16, and had 3 by the time she was 19) 'you can have a baby when your older' and soo much more. They never understand :nope:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

fml.


----------



## Rhio92

You piss me off. Understatement.


----------



## lauram_92

I never have any interesting statuses :(


----------



## Rhio92

Listening to Billy Talent... Haven't listened to my old 'rock' stuff for aaaages. I now realise why I spent my shitty depressive teenage years listening to it... I'm being able to really get out how I feel now and think it through properly! Must do this more often...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hotbump said:


> I have my own apartment and finally OH and I are financially stable and we thought about ttc next year but I think Im going to put that on hold seeing as school is not going so well and I want to find a job to have more extra cash. Maybe in 3 years from now when and if I finish school I'm determine that if I flunk out right now to enroll again until I graduate :D

Good for you! Show everyone what teen mums are capable of :D


----------



## AriannasMama

STOP telling me you miss me and love me :wacko: If you really did you wouldn't have ended our relationship the way you did almost FIVE YEARS AGO! 

Leave me alone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 112110

We just had an earthquake and I almost shit myself.


----------



## x__amour

:shock: :hugs:
I've never had an earthquake but that reminds me of when I lived in Illinois and had tornados... :nope:


----------



## lauram_92

Lyz :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

How do you pronounce Illinois? :dohh:

And :hugs: for eeeveryone xx


----------



## x__amour

Illa-noi. :flower:


----------



## 112110

I just feel bad 'cause I didn't know what to do, well I did but I was in shock like since when are there earthquakes in Pennsylvania. :huh:
Making 2012 seem true!


----------



## Burchy314

112110 said:


> I just feel bad 'cause I didn't know what to do, well I did but I was in shock like since when are there earthquakes in Pennsylvania. :huh:
> *Making 2012 seem true!*

Dont say that! I want to be able to see my kids grow up! I not ready to die!

And I know how you feel, like seriously since when does Maryland have earthquakes! I was scared shitless!


----------



## mayb_baby

We had a tornado in Ireland this year that raised my suspicions of 2012 but I don't believe in it. However if it is true I'm glad we'll all go together


----------



## Leah_xx

Yet another outfit ruin by his hands!!


----------



## annawrigley

I just love how you have 'no money' when it comes to your son or the £400 you owe me, yet you have somehow acquired a Leeds Fest ticket. Twat.


----------



## x__amour

That's awful. I'm sorry, Anna. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## divershona

annawrigley said:


> I just love how you have 'no money' when it comes to your son or the £400 you owe me, yet you have somehow acquired a Leeds Fest ticket. Twat.

oddly enough FOB has just done the same thing!


----------



## divershona

im a week and a half late ...


----------



## annawrigley

I also love how Noah 'met' his half-sister today because her psychotic bitch of a mother decided to bring her to the same thing me and Noah were at. We left. :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> I just love how you have 'no money' when it comes to your son or the £400 you owe me, yet you have somehow acquired a Leeds Fest ticket. Twat.

:hugs: :gun:


----------



## lauram_92

If one more person comments on the food I give Oliver I will go insane.


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> If one more person comments on the food I give Oliver I will go insane.

Why whats up?


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> I just love how you have 'no money' when it comes to your son or the £400 you owe me, yet you have somehow acquired a Leeds Fest ticket. Twat.

I just put a similar thing on FB! FOB can't afford to pay a single fucking penny towards his son, but can somehow afford to go away drinking for the weekend!
Load of wankers... :/


----------



## lauram_92

mayb_baby said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> If one more person comments on the food I give Oliver I will go insane.
> 
> Why whats up?Click to expand...

Everyone is gurning because I want to give him healthy stuff. He hasn't had meat yet because he has been really fussy with his vegetables. I also don't want to give him stuff full of sugar like yogurts for adults and they are all saying I am being stupid and ridiculous! But I have said I will give it to him when he is older but he is only 6 months old! :gun: So sick of people trying to make me feed him custard/chocolate buttons/wotsits..


----------



## mayb_baby

I wonder how I got to be this person I am now, how I let you take over and control me to the point I feel I can do nothing. How I now feel hated, I know where so not a real couple as we don't talk, say I love you, we have never held hands, we don't cuddle or even stand close in public I want to but you move away. We have silly/funny/cute pics sober as we only show some affection when drunk but we usually fight then too.
We live in the same house but sleep in separate rooms as you bought our bed etc. so when we fight I'm alone and your in with my son :( 
and yes I am pitying myself, I wish I didn't love you


----------



## x__amour

lauram_92 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> If one more person comments on the food I give Oliver I will go insane.
> 
> Why whats up?Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is gurning because I want to give him healthy stuff. He hasn't had meat yet because he has been really fussy with his vegetables. I also don't want to give him stuff full of sugar like yogurts for adults and they are all saying I am being stupid and ridiculous! But I have said I will give it to him when he is older but he is only 6 months old! :gun: So sick of people trying to make me feed him custard/chocolate buttons/wotsits..Click to expand...

That's ridiculous! He doesn't need any of that crap and they shouldn't be forcing you to try and make him eat it! :growlmad:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

You will regret this.


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> I wonder how I got to be this person I am now, how I let you take over and control me to the point I feel I can do nothing. How I now feel hated, I know where so not a real couple as we don't talk, say I love you, we have never held hands, we don't cuddle or even stand close in public I want to but you move away. We have silly/funny/cute pics sober as we only show some affection when drunk but we usually fight then too.
> We live in the same house but sleep in separate rooms as you bought our bed etc. so when we fight I'm alone and your in with my son :(
> and yes I am pitying myself, I wish I didn't love you

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Could have written it allllllll meself back in the day, minus the son part. I hate that you feel like this. :( There's only so long you can kid yourself you're happy for :nope: xxxxx


----------



## Char.due.jan

fuck off and die.


----------



## lauram_92

Char.due.jan said:


> fuck off and die.

:hugs:


----------



## 112110

mayb_baby said:


> I wonder how I got to be this person I am now, how I let you take over and control me to the point I feel I can do nothing. How I now feel hated, I know where so not a real couple as we don't talk, say I love you, we have never held hands, we don't cuddle or even stand close in public I want to but you move away. We have silly/funny/cute pics sober as we only show some affection when drunk but we usually fight then too.
> We live in the same house but sleep in separate rooms as you bought our bed etc. so when we fight I'm alone and your in with my son :(
> and yes I am pitying myself, I wish I didn't love you

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
You'd be so much better/happier without him hun.


----------



## Leah_xx

Your a piece of Shit and a worthless father!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhio92

Ok, so telling myself I'm happy and over the depression worked for so long... But now it's back with a vengeance. And why won't you listen to me???!!!! I need someone to talk to, not to be drugged up to the eyeballs! ffssss. And FOB can piss off too.


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> Ok, so telling myself I'm happy and over the depression worked for so long... But now it's back with a vengeance. And why won't you listen to me???!!!! *I need someone to talk to*, not to be drugged up to the eyeballs! ffssss. And FOB can piss off too.

You can PM/facebook me anytime if you want to talk :flow:


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so telling myself I'm happy and over the depression worked for so long... But now it's back with a vengeance. And why won't you listen to me???!!!! *I need someone to talk to*, not to be drugged up to the eyeballs! ffssss. And FOB can piss off too.
> 
> You can PM/facebook me anytime if you want to talk :flow:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Rhio92 said:


> *Ok, so telling myself I'm happy and over the depression worked for so long... But now it's back with a vengeance. *And why won't you listen to me???!!!! I need someone to talk to, not to be drugged up to the eyeballs! ffssss. And FOB can piss off too.

Same :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

Why Do You Keeping Doing This No Matter How Hard I Try And Fight It You Always Manage To Break Me Down And Win


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks for saying I'm a worthless piece of meat and that's all I ever was to you. Really appreciate it! Even though you were and still are an absolute wanker I loved you. How could you think that of me. And to swear on our sons life about it too. I feel sick. :cry:


----------



## krys

"I just got pooped on."



Madison was sleeping on my chest and when I woke up we had poop all over us?! Apparently daddy didn't do a good job putting her diaper on :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> Thanks for saying I'm a worthless piece of meat and that's all I ever was to you. Really appreciate it! Even though you were and still are an absolute wanker I loved you. How could you think that of me. And to swear on our sons life about it too. I feel sick. :cry:

What an arsehole :hugs:


----------



## lov3hat3

i wish i didnt have to do this on my own :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

me too^


----------



## Rachyroux

Dear MIL, yes you keep saying you gave your daugher SOLIDS WHEN SHE WAS 6 WEEKS OLD.. and you keep telling me to put rusk in Layla's bottle so she can "sleep through the night". Layla is 7 weeks, she's fine with milk, she sleeps until 4am, wakes for an hour, then sleeps 5-8.. also I am not bothered that she wont sleep through the night, she isn't even 2 months yet. I'm not going to give solids to a 7 week old baby when her digestive system will not handle it so stop banging on about it!! grr.


----------



## annawrigley

Rachyroux said:


> Dear MIL, yes you keep saying you gave your daugher SOLIDS WHEN SHE WAS 6 WEEKS OLD.. and you keep telling me to put rusk in Layla's bottle so she can "sleep through the night". Layla is 7 weeks, she's fine with milk, she sleeps until 4am, wakes for an hour, then sleeps 5-8.. also I am not bothered that she wont sleep through the night, she isn't even 2 months yet. I'm not going to give solids to a 7 week old baby when her digestive system will not handle it so stop banging on about it!! grr.

Someone with sense at last!!!


----------



## Rhio92

Soooo.... You treat me like shit for the whole of year 7,8 and half of 9. You only stopped because you got pregnant and quit school. And now you've seen I've got Connor, we're suddenly best mates? Err, jog on love.

Message she sent me:

Omggg babe its been ag3s int it? your boyyy is a well stuna. Kenzies nearly 4 now we should proper meet up babs. Awww lickle bubbas cuuuute love ya lots gal xxxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

Rhio92 said:


> Soooo.... You treat me like shit for the whole of year 7,8 and half of 9. You only stopped because you got pregnant and quit school. And now you've seen I've got Connor, we're suddenly best mates? Err, jog on love.
> 
> Message she sent me:
> 
> Omggg babe its been ag3s int it? your boyyy is a well stuna. Kenzies nearly 4 now we should proper meet up babs. Awww lickle bubbas cuuuute love ya lots gal xxxxxxx

Lmfao. I think you should tell her maybe she should have stayed in school rather than getting knocked up and she wouldn't be such a delusional illiterate twat now :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

annawrigley said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.... You treat me like shit for the whole of year 7,8 and half of 9. You only stopped because you got pregnant and quit school. And now you've seen I've got Connor, we're suddenly best mates? Err, jog on love.
> 
> Message she sent me:
> 
> Omggg babe its been ag3s int it? your boyyy is a well stuna. Kenzies nearly 4 now we should proper meet up babs. Awww lickle bubbas cuuuute love ya lots gal xxxxxxx
> 
> Lmfao. I think you should tell her maybe she should have stayed in school rather than getting knocked up and she wouldn't be such a delusional illiterate twat now :)Click to expand...

^^ this! I mean 'ag3s' what the fuck. Why replace letters with numbers? Fucking moron


----------



## Rhio92

Char.due.jan said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.... You treat me like shit for the whole of year 7,8 and half of 9. You only stopped because you got pregnant and quit school. And now you've seen I've got Connor, we're suddenly best mates? Err, jog on love.
> 
> Message she sent me:
> 
> Omggg babe its been ag3s int it? your boyyy is a well stuna. Kenzies nearly 4 now we should proper meet up babs. Awww lickle bubbas cuuuute love ya lots gal xxxxxxx
> 
> Lmfao. I think you should tell her maybe she should have stayed in school rather than getting knocked up and she wouldn't be such a delusional illiterate twat now :)Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ this! I mean 'ag3s' what the fuck. Why replace letters with numbers? Fucking moronClick to expand...

It would have made (slightly) more sense if all the 'e's were replaced with '3's... She is a moron. Just want to slap her. Silly cow.


----------



## Burchy314

I can't let it get to me! I can't let it get to me! It is your choice if you choose to get numb wirth drugs and alcohol! I cannot let you get to me. I don't want you doing that, I want you to better yourself, but I know that I have no say anymore, I just can't let you get to, I can't let you drag me back into this!


----------



## newmommy23

Burchy314 said:


> I can't let it get to me! I can't let it get to me! It is your choice if you choose to get numb wirth drugs and alcohol! I cannot let you get to me. I don't want you doing that, I want you to better yourself, but I know that I have no say anymore, I just can't let you get to, I can't let you drag me back into this!

from what I see on facebook, he is emotionally abusing you. I know you care about him, but seriously. He can't play the pity card when he is the person causing his own problems. Trying to blame you for any of it makes him a dog.


----------



## mayb_baby

Burchy314 said:


> I can't let it get to me! I can't let it get to me! It is your choice if you choose to get numb wirth drugs and alcohol! I cannot let you get to me. I don't want you doing that, I want you to better yourself, but I know that I have no say anymore, I just can't let you get to, I can't let you drag me back into this!

Stay well clear


----------



## emmylou92

Tina, you will find the right man hun, but really I dont think Christopher is the bloke for you, you can do so much better,
your a nice pretty young lady with a beautiful girl, put all you energy into her, and I know its hard but you have to forget him untill at least her, untill at least he pulls his sock up and starts doing whats right by his daughter rather than himself!


----------



## Burchy314

I know! Its hard for me not to respond back to him, but I haven't yet! I'm doing pretty good. It upsets me for a moment but then I remember that I cannot get dragged back into it and I just keep my mind on something else.


----------



## lov3hat3

Oh im sorry, i didnt realise you having a dick allows you to do whatever you like, but because i dont its a different story :thumbup: I guess its my fault for waiting around for something thats never gonna happen.


----------



## cabbagebaby

^^ i feel exactly the same big :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

pick me


----------



## lov3hat3

ARGH. I wish i wanted to give up, i wish i COULD give up. You can sit there and say im fucking cold and heartless all you want, but the fact is youve managed to break my heart countless times without even fucking knowing. You can say i dont care, but if you opened your fucking eyes you would see i still fucking love you, you moron.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

depression is NOT a sign of weakness, its a sign that you have been trying to be strong for too long.


----------



## _laura

Fuck off and leave my family alone. 
And I really hope I get a new job soon.


----------



## 112110

I got a 79 on my first AP test I nearly cried, I thought I could do it but maybe I can't :cry:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i want you to want me


----------



## mayb_baby

My house is a mess and I cba to clean but I have tooo :(


----------



## lov3hat3

snappppppppp ^^ :(


----------



## smatheson

112110 said:


> I got a 79 on my first AP test I nearly cried, I thought I could do it but maybe I can't :cry:

:hugs: hun. What AP class are you taking? I took some AP classes in high school so if you ever need help feel free to pm me. They are hard but so worth it. If you score high enough you can skip some of your pre req classes in college. Keep trying hun it takes some time to get used to it as its a college level class. Like I said I am here if you need help


----------



## MommyGrim

I'm getting sick of you tagging my boyfriend in your 3 year old pictures of you guys making out! Seriously, don't be a bitch. You look pathetic enough already texting him all the time! He doesn't want to talk to you! Leave us alone! >.>


----------



## cammy

so sick of OH's mum trying to force her stupid idea that religion is more important then your own children, seriously WTF??? No wonder Oh used to hate her.


----------



## Leah_xx

I really wish you would have told me sooner then just now!!
Why didnt you trust me? Why couldnt you believe in me?


----------



## 112110

smatheson said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> I got a 79 on my first AP test I nearly cried, I thought I could do it but maybe I can't :cry:
> 
> :hugs: hun. What AP class are you taking? I took some AP classes in high school so if you ever need help feel free to pm me. They are hard but so worth it. If you score high enough you can skip some of your pre req classes in college. Keep trying hun it takes some time to get used to it as its a college level class. Like I said I am here if you need helpClick to expand...

AP Psychology, without taking regular Psych first :dohh: 
Thank you so much hun! That gave me some relief for whatever reason :hugs:


----------



## kandbumpx

Stop taking my pictures of Lily I post, what do you need with them, WHY do you need to post them on your wall!? :growlmad:


----------



## unconditional

kandbumpx said:


> Stop taking my pictures of Lily I post, what do you need with them, WHY do you need to post them on your wall!? :growlmad:

i *hate *that!


----------



## lauram_92

Leah_xx said:


> I really wish you would have told me sooner then just now!!
> Why didnt you trust me? Why couldnt you believe in me?

Whats up?


----------



## Leah_xx

lauram_92 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> I really wish you would have told me sooner then just now!!
> Why didnt you trust me? Why couldnt you believe in me?
> 
> Whats up?Click to expand...

OH found somethings out and he didnt tell me until yesterday


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I was sitting on my doorstep,
I hung up the phone and it fell out of my hand,
But I knew I had to do it,
And he wouldn't understand,
So hard to see myself without him,
I felt a piece of my heart break,
But when you're standing at a crossroad,
There's a choice you gotta make.

[Chorus:]
I guess it's gonna have to hurt,
I guess I'm gonna have to cry,
And let go of some things I've loved,
To get to the other side,
I guess it's gonna break me down,
Like falling when you try to fly,
It's sad, but sometimes moving on with the rest of your life,
Starts with goodbye.

I know there's a blue horizon,
Somewhere up ahead, just waiting for me,
Getting there means leaving things behind,
Sometimes life's so bitter sweet.

[Chorus:]
I guess it's gonna have to hurt,
I guess I'm gonna have to cry,
And let go of some things I've loved,
To get to the other side,
I guess it's gonna break me down,
Like falling when you try to fly,
It's sad, but sometimes moving on with the rest of your life,
Starts with goodbye.

Time, time heals,
The wounds that you feel,
Somehow, right now.

[Chorus:]
I guess it's gonna have to hurt,
I guess I'm gonna have to cry,
And let go of some things I've loved,
To get to the other side,
I guess it's gonna break me down,
Like falling when you try to fly,
It's sad, but sometimes moving on with the rest of your life,
Starts with goodbye,
I guess I'm gonna have to cry,
And let go of some things I've loved,
To get to the other side,
Starts with goodbye,
The only way you try to find,
Moving on with the rest of your life,
Starts with goodbye,
Na na na na na na na.


----------



## divershona

its my birthday and i have recieved one card, that was from my mum ... why doesn't anyone care about me anymore and just care about Kaya ... 

one day is all i'm asking for!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Strawberrymum

Happy birthday :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Happy birthday Shona :hugs: :flower:


----------



## kandbumpx

Aww, happy birthday :hugs:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Aww happy birthday xx


----------



## Burchy314

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lov3hat3

Happy birthday hun :flower.


----------



## Leah_xx

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bexxx

Happy Birthday :flow:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Happy Birthday :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Happy birthday, Shona! :hugs:


----------



## catiejustin71

Sometimes I wish I was single so I wouldn't have to stress about us fighting or worrying about who you are talking to! 
Why would you even talk to another girl then lie & say you weren't talking to her. I wish I could get over it, but it's only been 3 months. You really think I'm gonna forget like that??
I hate what you did to me, I hate that I let you do that to me, and now I forgave you but yet still don't trust you.


----------



## catiejustin71

Happy Birthday!!! :hugs:


----------



## kandbumpx

She's MY daughter... So why don't you f*ck off telling me how and when she should be fed! Also eveeytime she cries it isn't down to trapped wind... That's your answer to everything!


----------



## mayb_baby

Itchy legs


----------



## x__amour

GOOD GOD. :shock:
Tori, darling, I love you but how the HELL did you manage to shit all the way up your back into your HAIR!? :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Saaaally

You said you were gonna help me do the washing 8 hours ago!! 2 mins my frigging asssss!
(I'm really ill and we have to hand wash our clothes)


----------



## Leah_xx

Quit trying to act like my friend!!
We can never EVER be friends, you blew it a longggg time ago!


----------



## lov3hat3

I've been led in bed two hours now, tired as fuck and all i can do is think of what a fucking prick your being.


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> GOOD GOD. :shock:
> Tori, darling, I love you but how the HELL did you manage to shit all the way up your back into your HAIR!? :dohh: :rofl:

:shock:OH GOD!!! I couldn't even imagine!:wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Dear Person sitting next to me, 

please stop passing gas... its gross and I can't focus on getting my work done. dont want to have to deal with my bitchy boss in the AM because of you.

Sincerely, Computer Lab Aid


----------



## Rachyroux

Dear people who never gave a shit about me in school, who were not very nice to me in school, just because I've had a baby, does not mean I suddenly want you to send me friend requests- Me and my daughter are not GOSSIP for your bitchy little lives, you haven't asked how I am in years, so Eff off.


----------



## kandbumpx

Rachyroux said:


> Dear people who never gave a shit about me in school, who were not very nice to me in school, just because I've had a baby, does not mean I suddenly want you to send me friend requests- Me and my daughter are not GOSSIP for your bitchy little lives, you haven't asked how I am in years, so Eff off.

Couldn't agree with this more!!
So annoying isn't it! And those that didn't really bother either and are like 'ohh you'll av to let me know when you've had LO and I'll come see her' - err how does f*ck off sound lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

no i dont want to get up at 7:30 am. i dont care if you have class or not i was up with the baby and everyone else just gets to sleep. and no i really dont want to hand in your papers do it yourself!


----------



## lov3hat3

lol this has turned into "what we wish we could say to people, but cant"

Anyhow...
I GIVE UP, after all this time im officially done, for good this time. You cant just walk away that easily and expect to waltz back into my life when its convenient for you.


----------



## mayb_baby

I am so tired of dirty bums siggghhh


----------



## krys

STOP ASKING TO HOLD MY BABYYYY! I wish you would just move the f out. (MIL)


----------



## Rhio92

stfuuuuuuu :brat: Just let me get on with my effing homework!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Why do people feel the need to be so fucking sensitive? I try & give someone else healthy advice, & they feel the need to get extremely nit-picky & point out every which thing they disagree with. Just get on with your day & leave it at that!!!!


----------



## Harleyy

I love my partner, but I think about you more. I miss get. Ps, your girlfriend is ugly.


----------



## cammy

what OH did tonight literally made me sick in the stomach :S


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

what did he do


----------



## lb

I feel like I'm going to throw up, I'm so upset. I hate FOB.


----------



## _laura

Ha I quit. Ha fuck you and your stupid phones! Wooooop


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

_laura said:


> Ha I quit. Ha fuck you and your stupid phones! Wooooop

i miss you.


----------



## _laura

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Ha I quit. Ha fuck you and your stupid phones! Wooooop
> 
> i miss you.Click to expand...

:hugs: I swear youve dissapeared off my facebook. :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Harleyy said:


> I love my partner, but I think about you more. I miss get. Ps, your girlfriend is ugly.

:wacko: Sounds like you want what you can't have, I saw on Confessions about you flirting with all your exes as well. That's not cool. Make a choice and stick to it but don't string your partner along whilst flirting with other guys, especially exes. It's not fair. You wouldn't like it if he was doing it to you. It's not your business if someone else's girlfriend is ugly, he's with her not you so he obviously doesn't think so.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

OH feed to any home!! 

( sorry needed to get that out he is doing my head in)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Why is it my fault that you don't get to see her as much as you want when you just fucked off to africa for over a month then just arrived back with no warning.
I do have a life, I wadsn't going to sit around waiting for you to get back so I could hand her over, so yes I do have plans. No you can't drive her 3 hours down the motorway and 3 hours back to go to some party because you can't have her overnight because it's your girlfriends birthday the next day. No you can't take her out when she's been throwing up, and no you can't take her out of nursery on a whim when you aren't busy.
And by the way, you know she's been really poorly this week, don't call and rant about how you want to be more involved and how much of a loving father you are when you're not even interested in how she is.


----------



## lov3hat3

i really do miss you :( if only you gave a shit.


----------



## Rhio92

stfu mother!!!!!!!!!!!! argghhhhhhhhh :gun:


----------



## Burchy314

When will it be my turn to have a great boyfriend?


----------



## Bexxx

If I didn't love you, I'd probably hate you.


----------



## Mizzy

your a prick you say you want to see your son more but you make every excuse uder the son to have him less. Now you will only have him 2 days a week so that means i cant go college anymore yh cheers for that russ... toss pot


----------



## mayb_baby

Hate girls that look out for relationships more than there child :gun:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I just want your stuff out of my house and you to stop saying rumors about me. No i didn't kick you out just your leach boy freind not my fault you follow him like a lost dog then turn around saying i owe you money after you both run up my bills! no. If anything I should charge you storage because its not like i can even use a whole room of my house.


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> Hate girls that look out for relationships more than there child :gun:

And guys :grr: cough FOB


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Hate girls that look out for relationships more than there child :gun:
> 
> And guys :grr: cough FOBClick to expand...

second that! useless fobs


----------



## unconditional

well this thread hasn't been around in a while...


* honestly you piss me off, who are you to call me down? when you go out 4-5 nights a week and you're barely with your child and you're so quick to pass her off to people. and you literally said "i wish i never had a child.. i would be able to go out EVERY night then"
you DISGUST me... gaaaaah.......


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

fallin for you ...<3


----------



## 112110

AH I had wondered where this thread had gone to!

'you are no part of my life so who are you to tell me what I can and can not do with my son'


----------



## Mii

(seeing as I dont have facebook I love this thread haha)

I will always be a single mom. Even If I find someone, my son will never be their responsibility and Im okay with that :) But I just wish I had someone to hold me close at night <3


----------



## Leah_xx

I really wish you could have been more like my OH..
He actually gives a shit.


----------



## kattsmiles

"I hate your hair cut with the burning passion of a thousand suns. You head looks like an egg."



I don't exactly keep those feelings away from my OH, but I don't think his mom would appreciate me calling her son an egg head.


----------



## x__amour

Katt, I hate when my OH cuts his hair. He looks bald. :rofl: :shhh:


----------



## x__amour

DP.


----------



## Becca xo

*Lizzie, FUCK OFF. Your baby isn't better than mine & your parenting isn't better than mine, so stop making out it is! Your irritating the hell out of me SHUT UP!!*

*Now that feels better!*


----------



## bbyno1

So happy OH is actually up for coming soft play today :O


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

why does everyone feel the need to express their opinions about what i do - at the end of the day, nothing i will do will ever be good enough.. :/


----------



## Rhio92

I am a genius :smug: I wrote an essay in an hour this morning, my teacher marked it, and I got an A :happydance: (All my posts have been negative lately, so I'm shouting out now I have something good to say :haha: )


----------



## annawrigley

Good for you :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Rhio92 said:


> I am a genius :smug: I wrote an essay in an hour this morning, my teacher marked it, and I got an A :happydance: (All my posts have been negative lately, so I'm shouting out now I have something good to say :haha: )

aww well done :) x


----------



## _laura

I want to scream. Honestly I can't get out of my flat. They have blocked off the pavement and the driveway to my flats and I need to go to work. I've called up and complained but I'm not going to get out anyway. 
There is water works going on but the note said it would affect the other end of the road, not my end!
Oh and we have no running water, havent since 10am.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

sorry to OH.. but i have done no tidying today - planning to rush tidy when you tell me you're on your way home.. pfttt!! :) x


----------



## KaceysMummy

^ ha, I do this all the time... :) 

'What comes around goes around, you bring these things on yourself and I have no sympathy...'


----------



## kattsmiles

x__amour said:


> Katt, I hate when my OH cuts his hair. He looks bald. :rofl: :shhh:

Me tooooooo, he practically is bald right now lol. Stickin' army. He texted me after he got it done as a warning of his bad haircut. I love him dearly, but his head does indeed look like an egg at this moment. :rolf:


----------



## MissMamma

bloody hell rhiannon! come do mine i've got three now -_-

its official i just bought a size eight dress and my ten jeans are falling down :D gone below my pre preg weight! :shock: just a bit gutted that i now own no clothes that fit


----------



## 112110

I could not hate you anymore even if I tried.


----------



## AirForceWife7

kattsmiles said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Katt, I hate when my OH cuts his hair. He looks bald. :rofl: :shhh:
> 
> Me tooooooo, he practically is bald right now lol. Stickin' army. He texted me after he got it done as a warning of his bad haircut. I love him dearly, but his head does indeed look like an egg at this moment. :rolf:Click to expand...

My OH doesn't have a choice :rofl: He used to have long hair when we were only dating .. ohhhhh how I miss it! :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

I'm so sick of living in this house....I just want to move out! :nope: I feel myself becoming more and more stressed each day...I just want to leave!


----------



## kattsmiles

AirForceWife7 said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Katt, I hate when my OH cuts his hair. He looks bald. :rofl: :shhh:
> 
> Me tooooooo, he practically is bald right now lol. Stickin' army. He texted me after he got it done as a warning of his bad haircut. I love him dearly, but his head does indeed look like an egg at this moment. :rolf:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH doesn't have a choice :rofl: He used to have long hair when we were only dating .. ohhhhh how I miss it! :haha:Click to expand...

Neither does mine! I've never even seen him with longer hair as he has been in the Army for 5 years but when he gets it cut THIS short and THIS badly it's horrrrribbleeee. :dohh:


----------



## AirForceWife7

kattsmiles said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Katt, I hate when my OH cuts his hair. He looks bald. :rofl: :shhh:
> 
> Me tooooooo, he practically is bald right now lol. Stickin' army. He texted me after he got it done as a warning of his bad haircut. I love him dearly, but his head does indeed look like an egg at this moment. :rolf:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH doesn't have a choice :rofl: He used to have long hair when we were only dating .. ohhhhh how I miss it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does mine! I've never even seen him with longer hair as he has been in the Army for 5 years but when he gets it cut THIS short and THIS badly it's horrrrribbleeee. :dohh:Click to expand...

Ahahaha it's soo lovely that the government dictates the way they wear their hair, eh? :haha: Whenever Jon graduated from basic his was shaved to his scalp .. he was like a skinhead :shock: & he had lost so much weight he looked like he was at a concentration camp lol I'm not even kidding! Scared the tits outta me.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I HATE FOB! To bad Lyrik is calling another man dad!
ahhh Rant over!


----------



## unconditional

you are such a shitty "friend"


----------



## rainbows_x

Stop fucking ignoring me and grow up you selfish twat.


----------



## bbyno1

Hate that im so long to do everything!!


----------



## mayb_baby

I wanna forgive and forget I miss you soo much :cry:


----------



## 17thy

You invited yourself and then didn't even show up. What the fuck. How many other things are you gonna fail me in in my life?


----------



## Rhio92

Look who's alone now? It's not me, is it :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

Rhio92 said:


> Look who's alone now? It's not me, is it :thumbup:

"like" lol :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Callie-xoxox said:


> I HATE FOB! To bad Lyrik is calling another man dad!
> ahhh Rant over!

You and kyle have been together forever, he is more of her father than fob. 
and always will be,
love you, i was thinking about you yesterday ill text you later <3


----------



## sarah0108

failing failing


----------



## Mellie1988

DD just farted and OH checked that she hadn't followed through it seriously sounded like she had :haha: just nearly cried laughing!! didn't know such a small little girl could make such a noise :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler


Spoiler
i need sex









:shhh:


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: .... ^ do it :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

Got someone over tomorrow night :blush: the kids are with FOB :winkwink:


----------



## Mellie1988

:happydance: go you :D! :sex:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: slaaaaaaag


:rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

Nopeee just a single yummy mummy, whyy the hell not!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Wouldnt go that far but hey, its nice to be wanted :winkwink:

We've done this for like 5 weekends now :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

I am SICK hearing you talk SHIT


----------



## unconditional

im so DONE with this BS !


----------



## 112110

Wish I could commit crimes and then suck some dick and not get in trouble.


----------



## divershona

really want to take FOB on jeremy kyle and get jeremy to get FOB to sort his act out and actually pay for Kaya.


----------



## sarah0108

wish i could sort myself out


----------



## newmommy23

sarah0108 said:


> wish i could sort myself out

me too....I'm a mess


----------



## newmommy23

SHUT UP OR I'LL KICK YOU IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD. Love, the girl you once "loved"


----------



## sarah0108

newmommy23 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> wish i could sort myself out
> 
> me too....I'm a messClick to expand...

Here if you need me :hugs:


----------



## smatheson

newmommy23 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> wish i could sort myself out
> 
> me too....I'm a messClick to expand...

GAhhh me three:nope:


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs:

Don't think i know your game, i'm not weak like you think i am!


----------



## Char.due.jan

fuck off trying to speak to me again you absolute tool. No you don't 'love' me. Luckily I can now see through your mind games. Go crawl back under your rock, you woman beating piece of SHIT!


----------



## 17thy

I wrote you a Thank You card today for the gifts, then the shit hit the fan and I remembered if it weren't for you my life wouldn't be such shit right now so I tore that Thank You card into a million pieces and I wish I could set it on fire in a bag of dog shit on your porch you old bitch!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Char.due.jan said:


> fuck off trying to speak to me again you absolute tool. No you don't 'love' me. Luckily I can now see through your mind games. Go crawl back under your rock, you woman beating piece of SHIT!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



17thy said:


> I wrote you a Thank You card today for the gifts, then the shit hit the fan and I remembered if it weren't for you my life wouldn't be such shit right now so I tore that Thank You card into a million pieces and I wish I could set it on fire in a bag of dog shit on your porch you old bitch!

Dayummmm :xmas17:


In other news, I swear I'm an insomniac ](*,)


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> fuck off trying to speak to me again you absolute tool. No you don't 'love' me. Luckily I can now see through your mind games. Go crawl back under your rock, you woman beating piece of SHIT!

You totally would put this on FB :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

wish everyone would fuck off out my business, my patience is running thin atm.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Haha Anna! I'm trying to reel it in a little now, lmao... I'll call it my new years resolution! hahaa


----------



## Char.due.jan

wish my stretchmarks weren't so disgusting and I hadn't put 4lbs on. Not feeling very pretty today...


----------



## sarah0108

i wish i was allowed to actually have a FB status. It seems i'm banned from doing so now.


----------



## Rhio92

whyyyy sarah?


----------



## sarah0108

I get moaned at, apparently my status' make me look like a bad parent.


----------



## x__amour

Never! Delete them?


----------



## sarah0108

Its my mum saying it, she says load of people have moaned about what i write to her and she wont tell me who


----------



## x__amour

How rude of them! :growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

Do they? :wacko: Just seem like normal status' to me :wacko:
How on earth can you judge someone's parenting by their facebook?!
It's not like you're putting 'onit tonight again, leaving my babies to look after theirselves while i get wasted and stoned, they're big children now' is it? :gun:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

:cry:

when i make jokes people think i'm being serious, and because i go out when FOB has the kids, apparently im wasting my life and going out too much?!


----------



## x__amour

What the fuck do they want you to do!? Sit home and knit???


----------



## sarah0108

Thats what i said :(

my mum told me it gives me a bad impression to people.

My reply : i couldnt give a shit what other people think, its a fucking STATUS. Nothing to do with my parenting


----------



## 17thy

AirForceWife7 said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> I wrote you a Thank You card today for the gifts, then the shit hit the fan and I remembered if it weren't for you my life wouldn't be such shit right now so I tore that Thank You card into a million pieces and I wish I could set it on fire in a bag of dog shit on your porch you old bitch!
> 
> Dayummmm :xmas17:
> 
> 
> In other news, I swear I'm an insomniac ](*,)Click to expand...

xD long story.


----------



## mayb_baby

I am that tired I need a shower but I cba someone kick me :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:lol: *kick*


----------



## unconditional

does your ass get jealous of the shit that comes out of your mouth?? seriously, how do people believe you? smh you're a lying b****!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I hate you :xmas17:


----------



## unconditional

:xmas13:


----------



## sarah0108

Dont rub it in that you're skinny.


----------



## Char.due.jan

when you purposely don't speak to someone to see if they speak to you and they don't, nice.


----------



## mayb_baby

I am SICK of you, FUCK off you stingy BITCH


----------



## HellBunny

No, i would be palming jayden off everyday when i've had the new baby, i've not needed to before except when we went for the scan so i'm sure i can manage just aswell with 2. I don't give a shit if you don't like my parenting choices, i'm their parent, not you so keep your nose out! Whether you have had 3 kids or 33, it doesn't mean you know everything about babies and whats best for us!!


----------



## 112110

You're a dumb ****.


----------



## Burchy314

Stop your fucking pathetic childish games and grow the fuck up. I mean seriously, stop lying to everyone trying to get them to feel bad for you. IT IS NOT WORKING! All you want is attention and drama and you just get to cut the bull shit. I am so over it and I cannot wait until it blows up in your face and you lose everyone.


----------



## lb

Burchy314 said:


> Stop your fucking pathetic childish games and grow the fuck up. I mean seriously, stop lying to everyone trying to get them to feel bad for you. IT IS NOT WORKING! All you want is attention and drama and you just get to cut the bull shit. I am so over it and I cannot wait until it blows up in your face and you lose everyone.

hold me. :coffee:


----------



## Leah_xx

You think you have won?? Think again sweetheart!! I'm happier then ever and no one and i mean NO ONE is bringing me down!!


----------



## sarah0108

No, i am not a whore and no i am not a shit mum Kthanx.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I hate some girls
Leave the nice girls out of it
Silly Bitch!


----------



## sarah0108

people so bitchy.


----------



## _laura

Please fuck off and leave my family alone. You hated me in college and told my OH that I was a whore so why try and be friends with me now?


----------



## Rhio92

Piss off :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

ahh shit


----------



## 17thy

Omg karma is a bitch huh? hahahahaha. I am happy that you will be losing a check you didn't deserve starting in January. I hope that lady tells you everything she told us. No one thinks you did the right thing, THAT'S why your family didn't want to see you on Thanksgiving.


----------



## rainbows_x

Last time I checked I was Ava's mother, so DO NOT tell me what I should do.


----------



## lauram_92

I think people should tell who their comments are aimed at and why, because this is confusing.


----------



## AriannasMama

lauram_92 said:


> I think people should tell who their comments are aimed at and why, because this is confusing.

I always think this is the confessions thread and I get really confused lol.


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> I think people should tell who their comments are aimed at and why, because this is confusing.

:haha: Good idea 



Rhio92 said:


> Piss off :thumbup:

To one of my teachers. I'm behind on my work because her explanations are crap. And her written comments look like blooming hieroglyphics :dohh: But she keeps moaning, and I think 'piss off' because I've told her again and again that I'm stuck, to no avail. So she can do one :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

L.o.L


----------



## sarah0108

i resent everything you do


----------



## lauram_92

Thank you Rhiannon for explaining that :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> Thank you Rhiannon for explaining that :haha:

:haha: You're welcome :smug: I was very bored :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

feeling good ish today


----------



## Rhio92

sarah0108 said:


> feeling good ish today

Glasd you're feeling a bit better :) xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks babe! howre you x


----------



## Rhio92

I'm ok thanks :) Better than yesterday :dance:


----------



## sarah0108

Wooop! 
:happydance:


----------



## Char.due.jan

I feel like I have no friends, I feel so alone. Fuck my life.


----------



## Leah_xx

Listen here girly. Keep running your mouth about me go ahead. Grow up and say it to my face!! I'm a big girl I think I can handle you telling me that I was wrong and I should have chose you. blah blah blah.


----------



## JLFKJS

Char.due.jan said:


> I feel like I have no friends, I feel so alone. Fuck my life.

:hugs:

I feel you!


----------



## krys

You're so cool.


----------



## kittycat18

Pathetic Bitch.


----------



## rainbows_x

Stop telling me what I should do, you are NOT my mother, nor Avas'!


----------



## 17thy

I'm so glad I wasn't there for that day. Dodged a bullet! lol.


----------



## 112110

Stupid whore.


----------



## Harli

I don't want anything to do with you mom. Maybe if you didn't make such terrible decisions these past few years, it would be different, but no; you choose the shit boyfriend, booze, and bars. Azia and Leela will not be around you in this state, and that is why I moved to another country with dad. The only reason I will ever return to your house is to visit Grandma Joyce, as she has always been so good to me and Azia, and will be to Leela.


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm so done with it all.


----------



## 112110

Can you please doubt me a little more? Sweetie I'm getting a better paying job than you at 18 than you do at almost 40. 10 years until I move out? LOL, I'd rather die; I am moving out after graduation. When you're proved wrong and look like a complete dumbass I will laugh in your face. My life will be better than yours ever will be.


----------



## Leah_xx

What do you have to say to me now? Lost for words?? I think so sweet heart :)


----------



## angeleyez92

Some girls are just so damn immature trying to act all hard. (my baby is not here yet but figured i would put my status too:thumbup: lol)


----------



## vaniilla

glad you give a toss about safety!!!! you've only known him for two weeks how can you leave him alone with your baby and 2 year old for a weekend because you want to go out :wacko::wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Why are you ignoring me?


----------



## MissMamma

cannot believe you would leave your week old baby with someone else so you can go out with your bf :nope: some people do not deserve to have children


----------



## sarah0108

Im broody again :blush: i was fine for 3 months


----------



## MissMamma

three whole months sarah :shock: jk i am too, i was as soon as i split up with FOB :/


----------



## sarah0108

I wqas majorrrrly broody before hand then i got over it and now its coming over me again!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Omfg is it really nesasery to bitch about other people on FB I dont care who started it or what got said by all means stand up for your self and your friends but if it didn't start on FB why end it there your calling them immature you put it on your status for the world to see be the bigger person and ignore them.

Sorry girls really needed to get that off my cheast and no way I'll put it on FB coz I would be as bad as the person/people this is about


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/hjk.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

Omg omgomg, its a real life version of Julien. <3


----------



## AirForceWife7

:rofl:

I should've put this on the Confessions thread today when it got ugly :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:


----------



## _laura

I feel like i'm losing contact with everyone.
My uni work is shit, and i'm probably going to fail.


----------



## rileybaby

Im so lonely :cry:


----------



## Mellie1988

I need to :test: but i'm too scared!!! :nope:


----------



## _laura

Student finance fuck off i hate you.


----------



## MissMamma

slowly failing at life :(


----------



## lauram_92

rileybaby said:


> Im so lonely :cry:

Speak to meeee :D



And good luck Mellie (Melissa) x


----------



## sarah0108

Do your kids sometimes annoy you? Or does that make me look like a bitch mother :blush: :cry:


----------



## Rhio92

Connor actually does my head in sometimes :sad1: I feel mean, but seriously, when he has his bratty moments...


----------



## sarah0108

THANK GOD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE.

Tbh its Max thats the 'worst' he's quite the drama queen, and loud and very very impatient lol, he's really boisterous too, he's lovely but he can switch in a minute and will just SCREAM x


----------



## Char.due.jan

even though you were an absolute disgusting human being with me, it hurts to find out you're meeting someone else /:


----------



## Rhio92

Char.due.jan said:


> even though you were an absolute disgusting human being with me, it hurts to find out you're meeting someone else /:

:hugs: 
I was like that with FOB xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Do your kids sometimes annoy you? Or does that make me look like a bitch mother :blush: :cry:

Definitely


----------



## KiansMummy

Kians dad is a complete and utter asshole Grrr!


----------



## smatheson

:hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

why are some girls such backstabbers? :grr:


----------



## rileybaby

what kind of dad do you have to ask them to come see LO :cry:


----------



## smatheson

rileybaby said:


> what kind of dad do you have to ask them to come see LO :cry:

:hugs: I used to have this problem with my OH but he has shaped up so much as I threatened to leave him and now he is always asking for us to come over or he comes over. Hope things turn up for you and he shapes up hun you both dont deserve that.


----------



## rileybaby

smatheson said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> what kind of dad do you have to ask them to come see LO :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I used to have this problem with my OH but he has shaped up so much as I threatened to leave him and now he is always asking for us to come over or he comes over. Hope things turn up for you and he shapes up hun you both dont deserve that.Click to expand...

Thankyou:hugs: Its so upsetting because i have to practically beg him to come see us :cry: if i threatened to leave him he wouldnt stop me..:nope:x


----------



## Mii

I'd be really happy if you would sweep me off my feet :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

rileybaby said:


> smatheson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> what kind of dad do you have to ask them to come see LO :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I used to have this problem with my OH but he has shaped up so much as I threatened to leave him and now he is always asking for us to come over or he comes over. Hope things turn up for you and he shapes up hun you both dont deserve that.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou:hugs: Its so upsetting because i have to practically beg him to come see us :cry: if i threatened to leave him he wouldnt stop me..:nope:xClick to expand...

Don't take this the wrong way, i dont mean it nasty :hugs: but if this 'man' cant even come and see you two is he really the man you wanna TTC with in a few months? Because trust me, it gets worse when another baby comes along. I've been there x


----------



## LeahLou

rileybaby said:


> smatheson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> what kind of dad do you have to ask them to come see LO :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I used to have this problem with my OH but he has shaped up so much as I threatened to leave him and now he is always asking for us to come over or he comes over. Hope things turn up for you and he shapes up hun you both dont deserve that.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou:hugs: Its so upsetting because i have to practically beg him to come see us :cry: if i threatened to leave him he wouldnt stop me..:nope:xClick to expand...

My "bf" did the same thing. I threatened to break up with him and he let me do it.

:(


----------



## annawrigley

If he wouldn't even care if you left him, then maybe you should :shrug:


----------



## rileybaby

I just dont wanna be on my own i guess..:cry:


----------



## sarah0108

Honestly, you will feel much better on your own! Having only you and LO to worry about is so much easier! x


----------



## rileybaby

It does feel like i have to look after another baby, but i just keep hoping things will improve iykwim? X


----------



## sarah0108

Honestly, i have been there before :hugs: it was weird for a few weeks to get used to when i left him but it felt like a weight had been lifted! I stopped worrying about when i was gonna see him, if he would talk to us etc etc xx


----------



## annawrigley

^Agreed! Its sooooo much better being on your own than in a miserable relationship (and I didn't believe it until it was me)


----------



## sarah0108

Its trueeeee


----------



## Mellie1988

My confession for today....i've been looking at somewhere to rent for me and LOs, checking out what kind of help i'd be entitled to (still unsure, so confusing!) and if I would manage....crapping myself tbh but looks like I will just scrape by, think the only thing i'm gonna struggle with is childcare (ideally would like OH to help out with childcare still but doubt he would :shrug:) 

I'm thinking of waiting until after xmas but I don't even think I really can/want too? Spoke to my friend today and she thinks Rob needs to know and that its not fair to carry on the way we are, for either of us or the kids....argh, don't even know what to do. 

Sorry need to vent


----------



## sarah0108

Personally, id wait until after christmas just so you know you 3 have some where to stay x


----------



## annawrigley

^I'm the opposite :lol: I'd feel awful pretending to love him over xmas and it will just hurt him more cos its the last 'memory' he'll have of you, and he'll think it was all a lie. If you work 16 hours+ you'll get 70% childcare paid for. There is a LOT of help for working single mums :) Just ask if you wanna know more. Hope everything works out for you xxx


----------



## sarah0108

But would she be able to find a house in time for xmas though :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Dunno, could go with family if that's an option for her (talking about you like you're the cat's mother Melissa, don't mind us ;))

I guess you could tell him now, but then if you don't have anywhere to go carry on living there until its sorted out, then you're not lying to him or faking anything but you could still all be together for xmas if thats what you both wanted. Idk its a tricky one :( xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah exactly my thoughts Anna, plus I wanna spend Xmas with my family not his, and I know that he wont want to spend Xmas with my family.

I shouldn't really have a problem finding somewhere to stay, just need to find rent and deposit....work in a letting agent but dno if I wanna go through them to get a house? Hmm 

Oh and I already get 70% childcare paid for Anna, still think I will struggle tho? Hmm I dunno, will just have to see. 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Tbh he would probs go stay at his mums till I've sorted a place out, ideally would like to wait until after Xmas to start thinking about all that. 

X


----------



## annawrigley

Ooh I dunno :( Do you get WTC atm and any Housing Benefit? Theres In Work Credit as well which is £40/week but I'm not sure if thats when you're just starting a new job or what xx


----------



## sarah0108

i know you bitch behind my back so seriously, fuck off


----------



## 112110

Can someone please tell me what this is? I'd feel rude asking. :dohh:

Spoiler
NOT my baby


Spoiler


----------



## rainbows_x

Kind of looks like when the bowell is formed outside of the body?


----------



## 17thy

I think it is gastroschisis.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Agree. Bowel outside of the body from the looks of it x

Poor LO :sad1:


----------



## 112110

Awwwwwwh :( Thank you guys, I've never heard/seen it before.


----------



## Shannyxox

17thy said:


> I think it is gastroschisis.

Yeah thats what It is, They said Riley might have had it at his 12 weeks scan (I was actualy 10 weeks) So I had another scan when I was 12 weeks and he didnt have it, the belly doesnt close up until 14 weeks the doctor said, And they just got my dates wrong. Riley was fine :)

I was heart broken when they said he might have it, So happy he didnt!
Feel so sorry for that LO :(


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I got raped last night by one of my best male friends. I'm not going out again, I'm never touching booze again, it's his word against mine. I went out after not going out for 8 months, I say hi to him with a side hug and a kiss on the cheek. Later on he sees it acceptable to drag me across a busy road and into a car park. Was I wearing a low top and a short skirt? No, I was wearing a totally covering t-shirt and jeans. TTCMetalMom feels like total crap and is covered in cuts and bruises, but her ego and trust in him hurts more.
The one good thing about last night was that her ex stayed with me the rest of the night and we managed to talk about the loss of our son.


----------



## rainbows_x

TTCMetalMom said:


> I got raped last night by one of my best male friends. I'm not going out again, I'm never touching booze again, it's his word against mine. I went out after not going out for 8 months, I say hi to him with a side hug and a kiss on the cheek. Later on he sees it acceptable to drag me across a busy road and into a car park. Was I wearing a low top and a short skirt? No, I was wearing a totally covering t-shirt and jeans. TTCMetalMom feels like total crap and is covered in cuts and bruises, but her ego and trust in him hurts more.
> The one good thing about last night was that her ex stayed with me the rest of the night and we managed to talk about the loss of our son.

Oh my godness hun :hugs:

I'm so sorry! Have you been to the police?


----------



## Strawberrymum

TTCMetalMom said:


> I got raped last night by one of my best male friends. I'm not going out again, I'm never touching booze again, it's his word against mine. I went out after not going out for 8 months, I say hi to him with a side hug and a kiss on the cheek. Later on he sees it acceptable to drag me across a busy road and into a car park. Was I wearing a low top and a short skirt? No, I was wearing a totally covering t-shirt and jeans. TTCMetalMom feels like total crap and is covered in cuts and bruises, but her ego and trust in him hurts more.
> The one good thing about last night was that her ex stayed with me the rest of the night and we managed to talk about the loss of our son.

im so so sorry this happened to you :hugs: 

please go to the police if you havent already 

There is NO excuse for rape whether your wearing a short skirt or not. NO EXCUSE what he did is wrong and he should be reported to the police


----------



## 17thy

TTCMetalMom said:


> I got raped last night by one of my best male friends. I'm not going out again, I'm never touching booze again, it's his word against mine. I went out after not going out for 8 months, I say hi to him with a side hug and a kiss on the cheek. Later on he sees it acceptable to drag me across a busy road and into a car park. Was I wearing a low top and a short skirt? No, I was wearing a totally covering t-shirt and jeans. TTCMetalMom feels like total crap and is covered in cuts and bruises, but her ego and trust in him hurts more.
> The one good thing about last night was that her ex stayed with me the rest of the night and we managed to talk about the loss of our son.

This happened to me a few months back. One of my best male friends. :( The betrayal hurts far worse than the physical I know. I still have nightmares. :hugs2: If you need to talk feel free to PM me. :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

So sorry this happened to you metalmom :hugs:

Please, please go to the police & file a report. I hope that justice will be served for the sick disgusting person who did this to you.

Also, know that you are never alone in this & that there is always someone here willing to listen.

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## unconditional

i agree metalmom i would go to the police ASAP hon.. i was a victim too at one point in my life and sadly when i finally had the courage, they (the police ) didn't believe me and said that they can basically do NOTHING. do eeverything in your power til SOMEONE listens to you honey..


----------



## Mellie1988

My head is fucked :(....dnt know what to fucking do anymore....


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ugh you cows. We know you aren't keeping then aside for the boy scouts, the town has a contract with the recycling company and we both know that. Just gimme my damn towers. Not that you care but that how I support my daughter.


----------



## sarah0108

stop being cocky, its not funny and i cba


----------



## 112110

You bought Brayden pull ups size 4t and a snow suit size 3t for his first birthday. I love you both dearly and I will use them in about 2-3 years. :dohh:


----------



## 17thy

112110 said:


> You bought Brayden pull ups size 4t and a snow suit size 3t for his first birthday. I love you both dearly and I will use them in about 2-3 years. :dohh:

LMAO my FIL does this all the time. Him and his girlfriend have sent us a few little gifts. And they are like 3T-4T, she wears 9-12 month clothes... hahaha. I'm like, 3 and 4 stand for the YEARS in age when they will fit these.


----------



## sarah0108

Cba to talk to people any more


----------



## Rhio92

Go away.


----------



## rainbows_x

FUCK OFF. This is it now, we are done. Treat me like shit? Make everything my fault? GO TO WORK AND NOT TAKE YOUR FUCKING PHONE? Ava is ill you selfish *******. Thing is, I have someone else, who worships the grund I walk on, love me, wants Ava and would be with me in a heartbeat.


----------



## amygwen

rainbows_x said:


> FUCK OFF. This is it now, we are done. Treat me like shit? Make everything my fault? GO TO WORK AND NOT TAKE YOUR FUCKING PHONE? Ava is ill you selfish *******. Thing is, I have someone else, who worships the grund I walk on, love me, wants Ava and would be with me in a heartbeat.

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

o_0


----------



## kittycat18

rainbows_x said:


> FUCK OFF. This is it now, we are done. Treat me like shit? Make everything my fault? GO TO WORK AND NOT TAKE YOUR FUCKING PHONE? Ava is ill you selfish *******. Thing is, I have someone else, who worships the grund I walk on, love me, wants Ava and would be with me in a heartbeat.

:hugs2: Are you ok? Inbox is open.x


----------



## Dragonfly

"I am so fucking fed up with you!, every god dam thing you moan about why cant you just act normal!" (not to any of my kids or partner of course).


----------



## sarah0108

Everything okay Anneke? xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

rainbows_x said:


> FUCK OFF. This is it now, we are done. Treat me like shit? Make everything my fault? GO TO WORK AND NOT TAKE YOUR FUCKING PHONE? Ava is ill you selfish *******. Thing is, I have someone else, who worships the grund I walk on, love me, wants Ava and would be with me in a heartbeat.

:hugs: Donna


----------



## Dragonfly

Asked my mum for help, big mistake. Constant complaining. Broken tumble dryer and now my phones broke from slamming it down on her second phone call in two days of moaning about having to do stuff for me when I never ask her ever to help. Most unhelpful woman ever. Partners mum couldnt get down to help she wouldnt ever do what my mum does. And now I am binge eating :( probably a good thing I only have watsits in the house or I would ruin my diet.


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm fine, thanks girls. :hugs: Think he's gone for the night. I'm actually happy. I will talk whenever he is back and tell him we are done, hate that it is so close to Christmas and I dunno what to do with the house etc. I have a wonderfull friend who is willing to move in with me and Ava so that helps.


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: all round


----------



## mayb_baby

wow ok


----------



## rainbows_x

I hate you.


----------



## Dragonfly

I must be the only one who can say I am depressed on facebook and get no one but my dad answer me and its not even something I ever put on facebook. That didnt make me feel any better.


----------



## unconditional

Dragonfly said:


> I must be the only one who can say I am depressed on facebook and get no one but my dad answer me and its not even something I ever put on facebook. That didnt make me feel any better.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Dragonfly said:


> I must be the only one who can say I am depressed on facebook and get no one but my dad answer me and its not even something I ever put on facebook. That didnt make me feel any better.

I know how you feel, I wrote that I had two panic attacks yesterday and no-one reesponded :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

rainbows_x said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I must be the only one who can say I am depressed on facebook and get no one but my dad answer me and its not even something I ever put on facebook. That didnt make me feel any better.
> 
> I know how you feel, I wrote that I had two panic attacks yesterday and no-one reesponded :hugs:Click to expand...

aww I would have, I used to have them to so know how you feel. :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Donna :hugs2: All ok? Did you tell him? xox


----------



## rainbows_x

kittycat18 said:


> Donna :hugs2: All ok? Did you tell him? xox

Yeah I did, he said he hates me and I've ruined his life. :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Oh whatever! Ignore him. You'll be alright, this is for the best. Big hugs sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

Shannon's right, just ignore him. That was a pretty immature thing to say to you. Your strong and you don't need this right now. At the end of the day, if you went through with it then you clearly know it was for the best. Keep your head up xox :flow:


----------



## rainbows_x

I can't cope, I can't stop crying.


----------



## Dragonfly

rainbows_x said:


> I can't cope, I can't stop crying.

 I dont know whats going on but :hugs: You defo need a hug. 


For mine. 

Thanks again mum for expressing your not wanting to help me by complaining to my dad and trying to get me a price of a new tumble dryer that i cant afford because you where only asked to dry a load for me so I could bath my children! anything not to help. I have no money I cant afford anything at all now and apparently the load you dryed would have cost you the same as a new tumble dryer for me! how does that even make sence! 
Then rub it in my other halfs mums face by asking if she is helping, well she comes here most days i am so sorry that the washing machine wasnt finished when she was here of she would have gladly taken the load to dry without a complaint as she was taking YOUR grandson out for a while like you have never ever done or showed any real interest in and buys him stuff all the time and treats him, so you tell me does she do nothing!


----------



## kittycat18

:hugs2: Donna please don't cry you don't deserve this. It will be ok!

Dragonfly, O/T but where in NI are you?xox


----------



## 17thy

I feel like I'm trying to dig my way out of quicksand :(


----------



## Mellie1988

How the hell do you tell someone that you don't love them anymore?! And haven't done for atleast the past year?! Fuck :( can't do this anymore 

X


----------



## Dragonfly

kittycat18 said:


> :hugs2: Donna please don't cry you don't deserve this. It will be ok!
> 
> Dragonfly, O/T but where in NI are you?xox

Down :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Mellie1988 said:


> How the hell do you tell someone that you don't love them anymore?! And haven't done for atleast the past year?! Fuck :( can't do this anymore
> 
> X

:hugs: Know how you feel. xxx


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> Down :flower:

I'm in Newry :hugs2:x


----------



## Dragonfly

wow you like a few mile from me.


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I feel like I can't go to the police :/ It's my word against his, he didn't 'finish' in me but didn't use a condom, I've had several showers since and also been a bit intimate with my partner as well. All I have is some bruising that's already going down and some cuts on my knees and elbows. I'm scared because he got his ex pregnant with just precum :/ As soon as he logs online, I'm going to confront him and see if he remembers any of it.

So my status of tonight that I can't put up is directed at my 'best' friend...
Where the hell were you on Friday?! And where are you now? All my stuff is at yours! My passport, my signing on book, my partners book was in my bag too, my favorite lipstick, everything! I left it there on Friday, you've not spoken to me since...it's now Monday. You decided to bugger off to London yesterday because you told me I had cheated....well, I bloody well didn't! I've joined a rape forum to get these feelings out. I feel terrible.


----------



## Dragonfly

TTCMetalMom said:


> I feel like I can't go to the police :/ It's my word against his, he didn't 'finish' in me but didn't use a condom, I've had several showers since and also been a bit intimate with my partner as well. All I have is some bruising that's already going down and some cuts on my knees and elbows. I'm scared because he got his ex pregnant with just precum :/ As soon as he logs online, I'm going to confront him and see if he remembers any of it.
> 
> So my status of tonight that I can't put up is directed at my 'best' friend...
> Where the hell were you on Friday?! And where are you now? All my stuff is at yours! My passport, my signing on book, my partners book was in my bag too, my favorite lipstick, everything! I left it there on Friday, you've not spoken to me since...it's now Monday. You decided to bugger off to London yesterday because you told me I had cheated....well, I bloody well didn't! I've joined a rape forum to get these feelings out. I feel terrible.

Wow hun please do go to someone for help :nope: I dont even know what to say to you. :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

Sorry wrong thread x


----------



## unconditional

TTCMetalMom said:


> I feel like I can't go to the police :/ It's my word against his, he didn't 'finish' in me but didn't use a condom, I've had several showers since and also been a bit intimate with my partner as well. All I have is some bruising that's already going down and some cuts on my knees and elbows. I'm scared because he got his ex pregnant with just precum :/ As soon as he logs online, I'm going to confront him and see if he remembers any of it.
> 
> So my status of tonight that I can't put up is directed at my 'best' friend...
> Where the hell were you on Friday?! And where are you now? All my stuff is at yours! My passport, my signing on book, my partners book was in my bag too, my favorite lipstick, everything! I left it there on Friday, you've not spoken to me since...it's now Monday. You decided to bugger off to London yesterday because you told me I had cheated....well, I bloody well didn't! I've joined a rape forum to get these feelings out. I feel terrible.

honey every minute you don`t go to the police is one more minute they cant do anything about it. making it more and more likely for the case to run cold. this is a horrible thing for someone to do and i wouldnt be suprised if he says he doesnt remember it. and if he says he does. SAVE THE MSGS, and bring them to police. ASAP. you don`t want this happening to anyone else:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

unconditional said:


> TTCMetalMom said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I can't go to the police :/ It's my word against his, he didn't 'finish' in me but didn't use a condom, I've had several showers since and also been a bit intimate with my partner as well. All I have is some bruising that's already going down and some cuts on my knees and elbows. I'm scared because he got his ex pregnant with just precum :/ As soon as he logs online, I'm going to confront him and see if he remembers any of it.
> 
> So my status of tonight that I can't put up is directed at my 'best' friend...
> Where the hell were you on Friday?! And where are you now? All my stuff is at yours! My passport, my signing on book, my partners book was in my bag too, my favorite lipstick, everything! I left it there on Friday, you've not spoken to me since...it's now Monday. You decided to bugger off to London yesterday because you told me I had cheated....well, I bloody well didn't! I've joined a rape forum to get these feelings out. I feel terrible.
> 
> honey every minute you don`t go to the police is one more minute they cant do anything about it. making it more and more likely for the case to run cold. this is a horrible thing for someone to do and i wouldnt be suprised if he says he doesnt remember it. and if he says he does. SAVE THE MSGS, and bring them to police. ASAP. you don`t want this happening to anyone else:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with her! Please please do what you can!


----------



## 112110

Your pussy stanks


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> wow you like a few mile from me.

Just got your profile post, that's actually unbelievable seeing as I really did not think anyone lived that close to me from here :flow:


----------



## LeahLou

This was not supposed to be my life. I need a man not a boy. I wanted a family and you've made me be a single mom. We have a beautiful daughter and you're not around. You are more important than anyone else around you and you won't see it or fix it. You've made my self worth go to zero and don't even care. Why the hell do I still want to try with you? I wish I had someone that cared about my daughter and I. I'm scared of being alone, but I'm tired of being dirt. I just want to cry out for help. I want to be with someone who makes me feel loved and special and that's nowhere near you.


----------



## Dragonfly

kittycat18 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> wow you like a few mile from me.
> 
> Just got your profile post, that's actually unbelievable seeing as I really did not think anyone lived that close to me from here :flow:Click to expand...

And I bet you pass my house to get in to the point to :haha: I thought I was alone here in my area on this forum :flower:


----------



## 17thy

Please please let today be a sign that things are looking upward. Got food, DH has the next two days off after a really hard schedule. My daughter is amazing as always. I need more days like today. Got a $100 check in the mail and getting paid tomorrow.


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> And I bet you pass my house to get in to the point to :haha: I thought I was alone here in my area on this forum :flower:

Ah so you live on the point road or actually in the point? Me too but Apparently not :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

:D


----------



## Dragonfly

kittycat18 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> And I bet you pass my house to get in to the point to :haha: I thought I was alone here in my area on this forum :flower:
> 
> Ah so you live on the point road or actually in the point? Me too but Apparently not :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes lol I bet your like a mile from my house or something :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

"Why are you such an idiot? sometimes you leave me speechless with the stupid shit you come out with!" 

Again not to partner of children or any one on facebook I just cant say who on facebook.


----------



## Becca xo

*OH SM - I know your daughter has had her son now but you promised us because you've been in my OH life since he was 10 you wouldn't stop seeing Hayden when Oliver was born but you have not been over in 2 months now and when you do call us it's because you want something, we feel shoved out and left out so please make an effort to come over more & see us because when Hayden saw you the other day he cried because he didn't recognize you! *


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> Yes lol I bet your like a mile from my house or something :haha:

More or less. I am on the Armagh Road in Newry (same road as St Colmans and McDonalds)! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

kittycat18 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Yes lol I bet your like a mile from my house or something :haha:
> 
> More or less. I am on the Armagh Road in Newry (same road as St Colmans and McDonalds)! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I lived up there a few years ago :) I am in dual carriageway in the point.


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> I lived up there a few years ago :) I am in dual carriageway in the point.

I know exactly where you mean :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

kittycat18 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I lived up there a few years ago :) I am in dual carriageway in the point.
> 
> I know exactly where you mean :flower:Click to expand...

you do? *looks around paranoid*:shock:


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> you do? *looks around paranoid*:shock:

Haha well the area, not exactly the spot or the house :haha: You know what I mean! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

LOL I was getting paranoid there but you do pass it when you are coming in and out of the point.


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> LOL I was getting paranoid there but you do pass it when you are coming in and out of the point.

LOOOL what do you think I am? Some kind of crazy internet stalker... because you would be correct :smug:


----------



## kittycat18

My kitten keeps meowing at my living-room door because I'm not giving her attention but when I leave, Lucia starts screaming because she isn't getting cuddles... Can I ever win and just get the washing done? D:


----------



## Dragonfly

kittycat18 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> LOL I was getting paranoid there but you do pass it when you are coming in and out of the point.
> 
> LOOOL what do you think I am? Some kind of crazy internet stalker... because you would be correct :smug:Click to expand...

:haha: I prefer intense research on an individual for that one. 


And no you cant win you have to have a house that looks like mine a dump. SO messy I fell over stuff :cry: wait till the toys come out! I have two boys who like toys a lot, my feet hurt. :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

Dragonfly said:


> :haha: I prefer intense research on an individual for that one.
> 
> 
> And no you cant win you have to have a house that looks like mine a dump. SO messy I fell over stuff :cry: wait till the toys come out! I have two boys who like toys a lot, my feet hurt. :dohh:

Nice way to put it :haha:

Oh no. I am dreading that because I like my house tidy!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a new update. 

Officially embarrassed in such a shameful way that I am related to my parents I really am. I am nothing like them and have no idea what planet they grew up on.


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs:


----------



## 17thy

Woo we're going to have a decent Christmas after all! My LO has quite a few things to unwrap, and I got me and DH a couple things too. Still have to pick up the amp for DH though and a couple more stocking stuffers for LO. Then I'll be done xmas shopping! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant put on facebook as I would be accused of attention seeking or something but I am sad to think this all the time. 

"I look like some drug addict in my pics, My eyes are baggy and I have light coloured eyes so I look fecking harsh! least my face isnt as fat as it was but my eye brows are really needing a tidy up and I look ill "


Thats all I wanted to say out here I wont get some attention whore label.


----------



## mayb_baby

Dragonfly said:


> I cant put on facebook as I would be accused of attention seeking or something but I am sad to think this all the time.
> 
> "I look like some drug addict in my pics, My eyes are baggy and I have light coloured eyes so I look fecking harsh! least my face isnt as fat as it was but my eye brows are really needing a tidy up and I look ill "
> 
> 
> Thats all I wanted to say out here I wont get some attention whore label.

:hugs: what's wrong? you wouldn't be labelled an attention seeking whore xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah you would if you mention you hate your facebook pics of yourself. Trying to make me look less ill and run down in pics is hard work.


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: Hope you get well soon


----------



## Dragonfly

ERrm I am not ill lol I just look ill all the time. I deleted the pic that made me look like vampire.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Christmas is in a week :headspin:

Time sure does fly!

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas18::xmas19::xmas20::xmas21::xmas22::xmas23:


----------



## 17thy

What the hell is the point in schedules when they don't even follow them?! DH has seen LO like 4 hours over the past two days because of work. I am so pissed, I wish a new job would land in our laps.


----------



## AirForceWife7

17thy said:


> What the hell is the point in schedules when they don't even follow them?! DH has seen LO like 4 hours over the past two days because of work. I am so pissed, I wish a new job would land in our laps.

That's yuck :hugs:

Tell him not to join the military :haha:


----------



## 112110

You look like a man.


----------



## Mii

I cant believe its only 1 week till christmas!! 
Im so excited. Last christmas I was with stupid-face(fob) and this year I have my beautiful lil man :)


----------



## sarah0108

Some people are clearly just attention seeking


----------



## rainbows_x

I find it funny that you blatently lie to everyone.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna keeps sticking her finger down her throat, for fun now :wacko: She laughs when I tell her no then does it again.


----------



## Dragonfly

Mum my son is a child, a person not some little soldier who salute you and does as you say while you look down your nose at him disappointed because again you have pushed him away with your Hitler like attitude! he dosnt come and stand on the exact spot you tell him to in any tone of voice and isnt a bad child for it he just isnt used to being treated like a trained fucking monkey ! now its your own fault he dosnt speak to you you are way to negative for any one. 

I wouldnt even let you have a dog.


----------



## leoniebabey

happy hippy hoppy happy hahaha :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Grow up, it's not high school. Life is not a popularity contest.

And WTF is with ignoring every single attempt to make contact with you?! I comment on a photo and you ignore it but when someone else comments on the same photo you reply. We were best friends until for no reason at all you cut me out. If I did something let me know at least, though TBH I think you're doing this cos you still owe me £400.


----------



## rainbows_x

Stop ignoring me, treating me like shit and making me cy.


----------



## Strawberrymum

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna keeps sticking her finger down her throat, for fun now :wacko: She laughs when I tell her no then does it again.

my LO does the exact same thing and thinks its so much fun! :wacko:


----------



## 112110

YOU ARE A TWAT. Why do you even put effort into speaking?!


----------



## sarah0108

I give up with this house i cannot wait to move


----------



## Dragonfly

you really are brain dead, come on how was that the best way to deal with the situation!


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh and I wish I didnt do that I will not be some sort go between to extract info out of please leave me out of it!


----------



## 112110

lol you put out.


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm pregnant.


----------



## Leah_xx

GTFO!!
I honestly can't stand you. Two faced shit person!!


----------



## mayb_baby

You are sooo two faced I hate you, I wish you weren't his relation. You don't care about me and my son all you care about is you'r own wee bubble, well two can play that game.


----------



## rainbows_x

Stop trying to get into my knickers.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Rawrrrrrr! :growlmad:


----------



## unconditional

whats wrong, kelsey? :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Stop moaning


----------



## AirForceWife7

unconditional said:


> whats wrong, kelsey? :hugs:

I hate girls from my old high school. If I didn't add you on FB the first 12 times, why would I add you at all? :dohh: Seriously I love how girls that were fucking horrible to me in high school all of a sudden want to creep & know everything about me. Like all of a sudden I'm just so interesting because I have a child? No, I'm not going to add you & then have my daughter be the topic of every conversation. WTF. Get a life!!!!

I am ranting like no other today :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Hate people like that


----------



## Dragonfly

needs more friends with interesting things to talk about


----------



## sarah0108

Im interesting :smug:


----------



## rainbows_x

.


----------



## Dragonfly

sarah0108 said:


> Im interesting :smug:

I think you on mine? I have a sarah from here. Slightlty getting mixed up who is who :wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah thats me :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Can add me if you want and don't have me :)


----------



## cammy

I was going through all my fb friends and started deleting everyone I don't talk to and probably never will, I got to the 300 mark and realised I may as well just delete fb, because mainly the only people I talk to on there are on this site. How depressing.


----------



## Dragonfly

didnt you turn her request down before? why is she now in your friends! and why are you friends with someone that bullied me when I was in my 20s! All because I went with her ex before she even knew him? serious words when you get back. Yes I do look at the internet history thats how I found out.


----------



## x__amour

1) Dear AF, PLEASE stop messing with me and just come! :wacko:
2) You idiot. :growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

Aaaaaaaaargh go fucking die!


----------



## Dragonfly

ffs whats a girl got to do to get a bit of conversation going flash tits or something! stop liking stuff and speak ffs!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Really really REALLY wants another baby, which is being worse by people talking about TTC, pregnancy or giving birth of Facebook! Auuuurrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sarah0108

I'm dying to delete my facebooks but i don't know if i should, i mean, i don't really _need_ it, i just use it because its there. Kwim?


----------



## 112110

OH's ex is dating his brother. Fucking awkward. She's also a whore. I'm a little concerned.


----------



## mayb_baby

FUCK OFF I will buy clothes when I feel like it, concentrate on your own family!


----------



## lauram_92

sarah0108 said:


> I'm dying to delete my facebooks but i don't know if i should, i mean, i don't really _need_ it, i just use it because its there. Kwim?

But I won't be able to speak to you on chat :(


----------



## Bexxx

Go to hell you bint. :growlmad:


----------



## ShelbyLee

YOU FUCKING JUST GOT ENGAGED! IVE BEEN ENGAGED FOR ALMOST A FUCKING YEAR. DO NOT MESSAGE ME SAYING YOUR PLANING YOUR FUCKING WEDDING ON THE SAME DAY AS MINE!YOU WERENT EVEN FUCKING INVITED TO MY DAMN WEDDING IN THE FIRST PLACE.. WHERE ARE YOU TO STAND THERE AND FUCKING TELL ME I NEED TO CHANGE MY WEDDING DATE!! WE HAVE ALREADY PAID FOR THE VENUE YOU STUPID BITCH!

just a little irritated!


----------



## Mii

I feel like a fat-ass :nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

still hasnt sunk in ....


----------



## MommyGrim

How dare you text my boyfriend and tell him to use 'self-control' when all we f*cking did was go out to eat as a family. You do not own the fucking restaurant, and we didn't f*cking know you worked there. Why don't you put on your big girl panties and grow the f*ck up! Our world does not revolve around you! :growlmad:


----------



## JLFx3

mine would be.. 

4 weeks ago i gave birth and has been broody ever since i want another baba!! :(

and..

trying to help my dad has been one of the worst mistakes of my life... in august my oldest brother left town so he could no longer look after my down syndrome brother while dad was at work so i offered to take over until social workers got a carer sorted.. turns out they offered the help and dad turned it down and he made it very clear i have to live at home forever or else he will quit his job, live off benefits and and move into a council flat FML :( just want to be a fucking family with my girl and OH now its impossible.. suprised OH hasnt left me seems he 21 and lives at my dads aswell thinking it was only temp grrrrrrrrrrrrr :(


----------



## mommie2be

mine would be... 
"Do NOT marry that pos. He's in jail & on his way to prison. sure, you love him now when he just writes you mushy letters and you see him twice a week for 30 minutes. but will you love him when you spend every minute with him?? think of your son! that isn't his father so quit calling him his daddy. you've called all of your exs his daddy. dumb b!tch."


----------



## bbyno1

Looking forward to tomorrow!
Just wish my mum would move down here!


----------



## Rhio92

Whinge whinge whinge whinge whinge :roll:


----------



## vhal_x

Propose to me, goddammit!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vhal_x said:


> Propose to me, goddammit!

will you marry me?:wedding:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Why must you be so god damned nice to me? It makes it near impossible for me to not want to be with you when you do that. and its not just me that thinks the things you say are nicer than necessary. sighhh. just marry me already >.<


----------



## Burchy314

You disgust me! People like you are what gives us teen moms bad names! Seriously have some self respect!

-a girl on my Facebook who has a one month old son was posting stuff on her Facebook talking about how drunk her and her friends are, posting "leaving the bar, where's the party at" and then proceeds to talk about how she pulled her pants down in front of a police officer!-


----------



## trinaestella

Haha love reading some of these; what would be statuses :thumbup:

"just had a baby a week ago, and feeling broody already. On the plus side, I really cant wait til me and OH have sex again, infact were both excited. I feel like it's our first time allbover again!"


----------



## Shanelley

iv got a good one right now 'fuck u u cheating *******. Im not stupid. I know. '


----------



## Mii

I know you want me to get on my own two feet and move out. (your 'hints' are pretty obviouse lol actually they are VERY obviouse.) but just give me some time. Okay? Im getting my shit together.


----------



## lily123

Blahh blahhhhhh blah, shut up.


----------



## Rhio92

lily123 said:


> Blahh blahhhhhh blah, shut up.

Linzie! :D Not seen you around for aaaages!





Shut up, useless prick. Get off your fat arse and think about your son for once. Twat.


----------



## 17thy

I'm not sure if/why you're avoiding me, but it sure is seeming that way.


----------



## Ryders_Mommie

Mine would be: WHy the fuck are you such a sorry piece of shit? How in the fuck can you take care of 2 other kids, which aren"t even yours, and not even make any kind of effort to see your son. WTF man. I mean seriousley. I half to beg you to come see him. You tell everyone how much you do, and really you do nothing. Wow, one box of diapers really helped. How about you buy 2 boxes a month, 2 cases of fucking whipes, all his formula, baby food, and everything else he needs. You fucking *******, I am not even able to get a fucking job because I have nobody to watch my son so I do it all myself. Wow FUCK YOU FOB. Ugh, ranting status. Sorry.


----------



## lauram_92

Sick of double standards :nope:


----------



## Dragonfly

Cover your ears this will be vile. 

"I do wish some of you bitches and wankers would just piss off my friends list instead of feeling the need to come around after I comment on things with your nit picking weird answers, and your not even parents either the ones that do it on parenting topics! you know nothing about co sleeping or do you care about it, stop commenting on my parenting shit being a dickhead! And dont come to my page either trolling under my pics because you dont agree with my parenting have some dam respect! and f u facebook for showing everyone on my friends list what I do with that fing ticker! and showing newsfeed what I do so my unlike minded non parent ignorant mates can troll! one more chance and I will delete your ass!


----------



## bbyno1

Be as stubborn as you like.You will never beat me.


----------



## snowfia

You spent £2.50 on my birthday present and then say you want to buy a kinect and want me to use my birthday money to pay for half of it. Ugh.
And, no, my birthday wasn't special, you sat there on my laptop the whole evening hardly even talking to me.


----------



## 17mummytobee

You apparantly tried 3 years to have your son.stop palming him off on other people and moaning about him. Grow up and be a mother.


----------



## MommyGrim

Dear god! You are an idiot! Just because you enjoy doing science and art does NOT mean that you are a super genius and are going to 'unlock' both parts of your brain, thus the 'whole' of your brain. You already use most if not all of your brain >.< You just use 10% ish consciously... If you put half the effort it takes you to write up those bullshit idiot statuses, then maybe you'd make a difference in life, but since you're too much of an idiot to see that, you never will.....:growlmad: How in the world was I EVER friends with you??!


----------



## Rhio92

You better bring my baby back on time, bitch. I'm ill, I've got PMT, and I'm hungry. Don't fuck me around.


----------



## Hotbump

Bitch! Bitch! Bitch! Thats is all!


----------



## SusannLynnn

Grow the f*ck up !!! Be a parent to your child !!! Stop worring about who's d**k your gonna suck and worry about what your daughter is gonna have for dinner !!!!! I hope to GOD you NEVER have another child. idek why you still have custody of the first one you have, you'd rather smoke spice and get drunk then have your kid. _REALLY_ ?? what kind of parent are you ? :gun: parents like you make me sick, literally. && you have the nerve to say I cant see my niece cause you dont get to see Caydon ?? Bitch !! Thats my f*cking _blood_ your nothing to my son, NOTHING !! UGGHHH !!!! :gun: 

Sorry, very ranty :dohh:


----------



## 112110

I *hate* living in this house. Had to call poison control today because 
1) My Dad put my brothers pills on the desk where Brayden loves to play
2) My brother never takes his pills, he leaves them laying anywhere even on the floor
3) The pill Brayden put in his mouth could have been: sleeping pills, depression pills, seizure pills or I don't even know what the others were for.


----------



## Amber4

^^ Hope Brayden is okay!! eek :hugs:

I'm sick to my back teeth of you. God help you if you ring our house phone and I answer because you won't like it! I am no longer gonna be keeping my mouth shut to keep the peace :grr:


----------



## jl.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

that is all.


----------



## jemmie1994

you make me sick how you act like Evie never existed please crawl into a hole and die?


----------



## Rhio92

I like how your life is fucking up. What goes around comes around, eh, selfish useless prick of a FOB.


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont ever come to me asking for help with your baby again when you have ignored everything I said, bitch about people like me then ask some more and do the opposite its clear your air head friends win hands down on the baby advice. If you aint smart enough to use your common sence about certain things theres no point, you didnt exactly start out to well, you know better and wont do better.


----------



## beanzz

Feel like a single mum with the little help I get from OH.


----------



## Lissa3120

beanzz said:


> Feel like a single mum with the little help I get from OH.

It'll be him who regrets it when he realizes he's missed out when he needn't have :flower:
hope he changes before that happens though :)


----------



## BabyDuy

beanzz said:


> Feel like a single mum with the little help I get from OH.

I know that feeling!


----------

